# LEAP blood tests



## ElisehasIBS (Feb 3, 2002)

Hi, I have really enjoyed this BB I have found some wonderful information and don't feel so alone. I have IBS-D for about 12 years. I was wondering if anyone has tried the LEAP blood testing? If you have did it help. Thanks.


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

HI ELISE.One of the most recent beneficiaries of this new technolgoy for isolating foods and addivites which provoke the D-type and cyclic-type symptom sets is OHNOMETO. whoa suffers severe Cyclic Vomiting Syndrome comorbid with IBS.You can search for her posts or just "page her" so to speak email or post a request for repsonse)...I think she will talk to you by email if you wish as well to share her experience. Also look for WashoeLisa on the Living with IBS Board she posted her story a year ago and she and her daughter are both still in remission. I don't know without going to look if she has posted any update on her perpetual success but she wrote me recently and remains in remission...if you go find her then you can email her as well I am sure.If you would like to have contact with other patients or healthcare practitioners who use this Symptom ReductionPprogram on their patients you can email the Patient Care Director Ethan Demitchell at leap###leapallergy.com and he can get you any info you feel you need, or hook you up with a professional provider to confirm their experiences with their patients.Keep in mind that LEAP is not merely a new "blood test" for food and chemical sensitivities, it is a lifestyle modification program with multiple modalities of dietary manipulation and adjunctive therapies for stress reduction and even immunomodulation if desired, which is structured to each patients needs, desired outcomes, and degree of lifestyle change they are prepared to make to achiee the best outcomes possible. The testing is an effective tool which is used with other information to optimize the dietary modification portion of the Program.he aim truly is Eat well. Think well. Be well.MNL


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

PS:In case you wonder, the reason I became involved with the doctors, dieticians, and researchers in the original R&D and clinical development of this project is that I had severe IBS-d for over 30 years, and this was the first time anyone was able to help me halt the worsening symptoms and ultimately allow me to achieve remission strictly through dietary modification based upon the results of the new underlying method of analyzing blood.Seemed like a damned worthwhile effort to become part of after that.MNL


----------



## ElisehasIBS (Feb 3, 2002)

Thank you so much for your time and knowledge. I will continue to look into it but I think I am going to give it a try. What have I got to lose except pain and suffering?? Thanks again.


----------



## WashoeLisa (Sep 12, 2000)

Hi Elise,I was just thinking I should come by this board and post an update on myself and my daughter and our experiences with LEAP and how we are doing.A little background: I have had Chronic Fatigue Syndrome and Fibromyalgia for about 9 years, severe IBS-D for about 20 years and just general ill health and severe allergies to just about everything it seemed. My daughter is 10 years old and appeared to be heading down the same path, health-wise, as me. She has severe allergies, severe eczema and just all around fatigue, big circles under her eyes and lots of aches and pains.During my quest for health, I went to UCLA and was diagnosed with the FM and CFIDS but there was something going on in my GI tract that they couldn't pinpoint. One doc told me that what I had "acted like Crohn's, felt like Crohn's and looked like Crohn's, but wasn't". And that's kinda where I was left. I decided to go after the illnesses I knew about- the FM and CFIDS. I found a wonderful superspecialist in Southern California who was able to help me with the constant pain and fatigue with the right combo of medications. At that time, I found out about LEAP and the whole program. I felt like you, what did I have to lose? And really, after all the money I had spent, it was one of the cheaper medical tests I had been subjected to and one of the easiest. My insurance did pay for 80% of it, so that was even better.So I went for it.I got the results right around my birthday (it'll be 2 years ago in August), and what an incredible birthday gift! (Although I didn't yet realize it!) I started on the diet, removing all the reactive stuff and giving it my best shot. After the initial reaction of my body to getting rid of all the "gunk" in my system, I started feeling better and better. My ever present IBS was gone and I was starting to forget to take my pain meds for my FM- which meant I wasn't needing them the way I had. For someone who has pain constantly, that is an incredible thing!! I decided to see how low I could go on my meds (I was taking about 20 different ones per day). After about 6 weeks, I was off all medications and no one was more surprised than me! I NEVER in my wildest dreams thought I wouldbe able to get that much better! I was hoping to maybe drop 2 or 3 meds and get the GI stuff I had suffered with under control. The wonderful and weird thing to me, is that I never, ever remember feeling this good throughout my entire life! So, fast forward a few months and I start to see things in my daughter that are looking all too familiar. I decided to have her tested, just to see if there was some genetic thing going on here and she may have some of what I have. She had the blood test and yes, she sure did have what Mommy has.We got her off her reactives and her rashes went away, her constant fatigue was gone and EVERYONE was remarking at the change in both of us and how good we looked. She finally has the energy of a normal kid, and is excelling at sports that she never would have been able to do before because of her lack of energy.Its been sorta tough for her, as she is reactive to milk, and all artificial colorings, flavorings and preservatives as well as a few other assorted things. All fun kid food has this stuff in it. I really try to make it her decision when temptation comes up but she has no desire to cheat at all because she knows how rotten she will feel the next day. She doesn't even want to test it with some foods that might be borderline for her- she loves her newfound health that much.Its been 1 1/2 years for me and 1 year for her and we have never been better!I would strongly urge you to really consider this in your own quest for relief and health. Its not easy to comply at times, and gets a bit tricky when we eat out (I am reactive to wheat, olive oil, cucumbers, garlic, peanuts, cherries, coconut, chocolate and a few others)- but it is so worth it!If you decide to go for it, please let us know how you do!All my best,Lisa from Nevada


----------



## ElisehasIBS (Feb 3, 2002)

Lisa thank you so much for your reply. I am very touched at the time you spent in your response to me. I am going to do it. Being Canadian it will cost me double but with all the money I have spent looking for answers why not. Nothing is more important then feeling good. I am so happy for you and your daughter. God bless.Elise


----------



## ElisehasIBS (Feb 3, 2002)

Whoops had one more questions for you Lisa (or anybody else) have you tried Ibsacol?


----------



## dianne (Jan 16, 2000)

Hi Elise .. Mike has been taking Ibsacol for many months now .. check over on the Products and Info section for his story especially the donuts ! And you might want to post your Ibsacol question with a different heading here on this page so people will find it ...Please let me know if I can help you in any way.Kind wishesDianneFor the record, I am Director of the New Zealand company that developed and produces Ibsacol.


----------



## WashoeLisa (Sep 12, 2000)

Hi Elise,I did try the IBSACOL last year. It was a tough thing for me. I was able to eat all the good stuff I couldn't eat BUT.... my FM flared up in a big way at that very same time.I had been fighting a severe sinus infection (from my seasonal allergies)and had been on antibiotics for a couple of months. So, while I was taking the IBSACOL, my IBS was non-reactive to my "bad" foods, but my FM was biting hard. We decided to re-test me (re-LEAP) and see how the IBSACOL was reacting in me. ALl my values for reactivity were way down, but I tested super high for Candida. Yep, after all those antibios, I had a rip-roarin' systemic yeast infection. It took a while to get rid of it and I was miserable with that and my FM until my doc finallly gave me a prescription for an anti-fungal. Because of all this chaos in my body, I decided to stop the IBSACOL to give my body a chance to recover. I haven't had the nerve to try it again because I am not sure if my FM flared from the IBSACOL, the yeast or both. The problem for me is having these co-existing conditions. Its a real tight rope and I do get flares of my FM and CFIDS if I get overly tired, or catch a cold or flu. Soooooooo- to sum up- I think IBSACOL is A WONDERFUL product for IBS. When I have time to possibly feel yucky again ( and I am so busy, I don't have a clue when that will be), I am going to give it another try.Also, for me, now that I am 1 1/2 years into the program, I can cheat VERY occasionally and have a little wheat and not be too much worse for wear. I still will get twinges of joint pain and may be kinda tired the next day, but the IBS stays pretty stable. Sometimes, I will eat something that I didn't know had one of my reactives in it (I am still super reactive to spinach and cucumbers/pickles) and I get real good reminder of why I am adhering to my specialized diet. I do not miss those bathroom sessions where you think you are going to die from the cramping or at least wish you would to get out of that misery.The great thing about LEAP is that everyone who takes the test and then follows the lifestyle changes, does get better. Most get alot better, some get partially better. That was a risk that sounded pretty low to me and one I was more than willing to take to see if I could be one of the ones that get alot better.I am so glad I could offer some insight, Elise, I really hope it does help!







Lisa from Nevada


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

Donna "OhNo" reports current progress as of 02/02/24 http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...ic;f=1;t=026257 __________________________________"Good Morning MikeI just wanted you to know that I am doing so good. It has been almost three months now and I cant ever remember having a 3 months period where I havent had IBS-D, no nausea or vomiting, no headaches, my joints dont hurt...And as of last wednesday I am off of all medicines...I just wanted you to know that I am so grateful that I worked with LeapAllergy !!! It has made such a difference in my Life and I am doing things now that I havent been able to do in along time....I bet the Dr's and Hospitals are wondering what ever happened to that girl who was always running over here Mike, please check your email that I sent youDonna







_______________________________________Eat well. Think well. Be well. It works.







MNL


----------



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

Welcome







I wanted to share my story with you ...I have had IBS-D for 40 years and have been to 100's of Dr's, hospitals, many, many test ...and they all come back ok. I also suffer from a condition called Cyclic Vomiting Syndrome that causes horrible vomiting that you can throw-up from 4 hours to 30 + and can go longer. I have been sick since I was 4 and my first hospital admission was in 1961..I would have horrible pain and D, bad headaches, throwing up, nausea, I couldnt leave the house for a long time..they said it was my gallbladder and took that out but that was unnecessary and also had a many other surgerys that wasnt necessary and I had more then one Dr.s opinions on getting these surgerys done. I guess they was doing what they thought would work.I couldn't figure out why I was still getting sick after all this work they had done !!! but today I know why .. I have been to many therapist trying to figure out the curse....and the anxiety that I had was due to being sick and them not being able to figure out what was going on....I come to this site as what I though was my last resort...and I havent a clue how I even found it..maybe alot of praying..Anyway, I was here a few months and started reading about LeapAllergy and then I met Mike here on the board...Mike, went out on the limb after reading my post about my illness..He knew there was something in me that I didnt have to be sick anymore....He had faith that everyone else had given up on and thats including me...I took the bloodtest with LeapAllergy and when it come back I saw all of the foods that I needed to stay away from and the number one food was apple and I have lived on Applejuice from the time I was 4 ..also, was coconut, and benzoic acid..Since I have elimanted those foods from my diet it has been unbelieveable...It took about 1 month for my system to get to normal. There is no way in the world I would have been able to figure out benzoic acid by keeping a food diary because I did have a clue that chemicals or foods could make you that sick....I watch very close what I eat now and also whats surprising to me is that when the food and chemical isnt in my system my anxiety is so much better...Anyway, I just wanted you to know that it really worked for me..My insurance payed for all of my testing..and that is such a small price to pay for the freedom I have today...As long as I can remember I have never had this long of period without any symptons causing me daily problems...And I am off of all the medicines now and have a piece of mind that I havent had for a long time...The CVS has completly gone and I was at the point of almost loosing my job not that they would have fired me but the shame I was having from always being sick or in the hospital and not knowing what in the workd to tell anybody...Anyway, today is a new day and I feel like a different person...Thanks Mike for all of your help and the wonderful people that works at Leap Allergy they are very helpful to you...You know its hard to believe that a simple bloodtest and staying away from foods can make you better....and believe me I have been to some of the best hospitals in the world and have been a puzzle to them.....Welcome to the board and if you have any questions please email me at dstephen###tlcdelivers.com.....







Donna


----------



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

Hi Washoe Lisa







I just wanted to say that I am so glad you and your daughter is doing so well...I also want to say that your story was the first story I read before going with LeapAllergy...It has made such a difference in my life 







Thanks for sharing your story with me and others...because it was the door that opened up with me getting better...Please come back to the board and see us sometimeDonna


----------



## WashoeLisa (Sep 12, 2000)

Hi Donna,So nice to "meet" you! I was so thrilled to read how much better you are and that you have your life back!And I have to tell you that tears came to my eyes to realize that I played a part in that. When I first came on here to tell my story about my success with LEAP, I was criticized mercilessly and really attacked by several posters. This quickly became my least favorite place to be, but I hung in there because I was hoping to be the thread of hope that I wished someone could have given me when I was in the throes of my illnesses. The more people I could help pull out of the depths of this misery called IBS and other assorted diseases, the more I could take something evil (my illness) and turn it into something good. Its my way of triumphing over it and not letting it rule me as it did for so many years.Knowing that I helped you made all the abuse I took from some of these people worth it- so thank YOU, Donna, for taking the time to let me know that I was able to help you!!(((((Donna)))))))







Lisa from Nevada


----------



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

LisaThanks, and I really mean that about your story...I am sorry you had a bad experience here and I hope no one would get upset with me when I am only sharing what worked for me. There shouldnt be any big deals when it comes to people getting better...Leap worked for me and I will never let someone shoot me down for something that has made such a difference in my life and those around me because my illness IBS-D not only played a part in my life but those that was around me....Today is another wonderful day so I need to give thanks for this beautiful day.......Take care LisaOk Mikey are you out there still lurking around....^oo^


----------



## HereIam (Mar 1, 2001)

I am reading the stories here about LeapAllergy and I've seen them in the past, but this is the first time I've considered that perhaps I should get tested. I've suffered from severe ezcema since I was a child and have found no cures for it. In addition, I've got the good old D. How do I get tested, where do I go, etc.? I live north of Boston, are there centers here? How much does it cost, how long does it take?Thanks.


----------



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

Herelem,I am sure Mike will be here soon and reply to your post....My insurance paid 100% for my testing....You can go to LeapAllergy.com and check out the website untill he tells you how to go about it...I just answered the questions and I had my kit sent to me and went to my local hospital and they did the blood test and I sent it off to Leap the same day.. My Dr herein WV signed the papers for me to get the Blood Test and I sent it back to Leap over night delivery and the results come back to my Dr. and we went over it...I have really practiced staying away from the foods and I have to tell you for me staying away from Apple, coconut, mustard, benzoic acid, cottage cheese has made a huge difference...My Dr here in WV is really amazed everytime I see him he just smiles ear to ear and says are you still doing good.....I smile and say YES !!!!!!!


----------



## jimmye (Nov 13, 2001)

I am feeling more and more that I have food allergies, definitely wheat, anyway I've been careful the past few days and have been feeling very well, this a.m. I had an orange and am having discomfort I think spasms or inflamation almost within 15 minutes of having orange. This must mean something. But my primary symptom is constipation, not d. So, does anyone have input as to the LEAP being helpful for me? Thanks, Jimmye


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

HA!!! Suprise...not lurking but going in and out...gotta leave for San Fran today and of course not ready until last minute and many calls.So I be quick.First question was about testing etc. Like any Disease Management or Symptom Reduction Program (which is what LEAP is, not just proprietary testing for food or chemical sensitivity) the first step is always to find out ahead of time whether or not it is something that a person could specifically could benefit from.Over the years a profile of the symptom sets and history has emerged from thousands and thousands of patients, of what the profile is of a person for whom this IS appropriate. The testing is not offered as a screen, for example, but it is one of the tools used to allow LEAP to be very person-specific in the dietary instructions, and is only for people whose symptoms fit the picture that there is a high probability of food or chemical sensitivity (cormorbid with allergy or not makes no diff.).SO the first set would be to go to the website www.leapallergy.com and complete the Prescreening Questionaire (no charge or obligation is incurred...this is to separate those that can probably be helped from those who cannot be helped by this method).Then normally within 24 hours the Patient Services Director contacts the person and lets them know what the survey revealed and will answer any and all questions the person has. Then if it is appropriate the alternatives can be discussed and the person can make an informed decision.For people whose symptoms do not appear to be appropriate, he will from that and the history try to assist the person in discussing other alternatives or avenues the person could pursue to achieve their personal health outcomes and goals.Now, since he and I are both fixing to get on a plane(s) to San Francisco this afternoon, he will not be able to respond within 24 hours...but within 48 hours once we are ensonced in SF and the computers plugged into the hotel dataports. So if anyone submits today please be patient and he will respond probably tomorrow afternoon at the earliest.DITTO re: "Austins" post. One has to see the whole symptom set not just that c-predominates as there is a population of patients who do suffer chemical or food ensitivity which manifests itself with symptoms other than "diarrhea" or cyclic d&C...and for whom "C" is a comorbidity. Then there are those who do NOT have any other symptoms of IRS activation and have "C" in which case there is little likelihood of any IRS activation being provoked by anything in the diet. We are looking at a whole different set or problems and a whole different set of therapeutic protocols.Often, such persons may have overlooked an alternative during their workup and may need to be directed to talk to their doctor about it, and in some cases there are natural vegetable extracted substances which can help with this problem that can be considered, etc.But one can neither presume NOR rule out anything just from the information provided...need more data...;-).I hope that answers the questions at hand as I must take my leave of you gentle people, swallow some Xanax,







and get on with this flying thing. "Open yer Golden Gate!!" Here I'm is...Eat well. Think well. Be well.MNL


----------



## Julia37 (May 9, 2001)

Austin,I used to get burning pain from citrus and other fruits, and this year I figured out I'm fructose intolerant.Do other fruits bother you? If not, it might just be because you ate the orange on an empty stomach. They're very acidic.


----------



## ElisehasIBS (Feb 3, 2002)

I really wanted to thank everybody for their experiences with LEAP testing. I am going to do it. I feel very good about doing this and am sure it will help. Once again thanks to everybody does not seem like enought.


----------



## WashoeLisa (Sep 12, 2000)

Hi Elise,Thanks enough would be just to see you get well! The MRT (LEAP test) turned out to be the very thing I had needed for many, many years (and I am only 34 years old...). After my own experience and seeing my daughter, I know that there are so many people who can benefit from this. The thing is, its very dependent on the PATIENT to not eat the things that are making them sick- but its way better than taking multiple meds a day to mask the symptoms.Please do keep us posted, Elise!







Lisa from Nevada


----------



## WashoeLisa (Sep 12, 2000)

Hi Donna,You have made my day!! THANKS!!







Lisa from Nevada


----------



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

ElisehasIBS.......I am also so glad that you are going to give it a try...







I don't think you will be sorryLike Lisa said it will be really up to you to stay away from the foods that your systemcannot tolerate....I love ice tea and that is full of benzoic acid and for me that a no-nobut when I think of it I need to remember how sick I have been..Another favorite for me was apple, apple pie, apple juice, apple sauce .....I elimanted that and it has made the biggestdifference..When I would end up in the hospital for days unable to stop the vomiting (CVS) and IBS-D they would start a IV and just bring me liquids to drink and every tray that come to my room had apple juice on it and I would drink it when I was able to.....I was putting it right back in my system and laying over there not getting any better untill I would start throwing up blood where I ouldnt drink anything at all and when it was removed I was better........The cycle never stopped !!!!!!!!!!! untill I worked with Leap and stayed away from what they suggested. I thought no way in the world is any food making a person this sick...Today when go to the bathroom it's like Oh My God .....all those days I would be laying on the bathroom floor with such horrible pain and D....It wasnt only my bathroom floor and sure there was many other........







and my poor mother ever time I would go to visit her she would think here comes Donna I sure hope she isnt sick.....her house was real close to the grocery store where I got my groceries and I would have to leave the store and my cart and go to her house and stay there untill I was able to make it home....I would have D so bad ...Now when I go over it's to drop my puppy off to play .......What a difference .....DonnaIf you go through with the test and need some support on staying away from the foods just email me I will remind you of how bad it was







haha


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

Donna...I understand that you are now off most of the medications you were dependent upon too, correct?Eat well. Think well. Be well.MNL


----------



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

Mike ,I am not taking any medicines now....I stopped the SSRI's and Bentyl, Previcid, Levibid, Zofran, Phenagran, and the pain medication The only medication I have is the Immunocalm and the premarin....I got rid of alot of pill bottles last week and I dontknow what all I had in that basket...I would get so many prescriptions when I wouldgo to the Doctor or Hospital and I would just put them in this "Pill Basket" that iswhat I named it.....I feel good that I dont have to take the pills now....If I would have keepon the path I was on I can say for ( me) and ( me) only that I was getting very dependenton the medication to just be able to function and I know all about that road..I havent had any type of chemical in my system for about a month and half except for the two that is mentioned about....Take care and I hope you are having a great time...Dont worry aboutflying...







...Ok what was that saying James Brown use to say......














" I Feel Good "














I have been so happy about IBS-D I forgot to put in my post that I am off of all medicines


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

Oh, I am not worried about flying. It's like that old elevator joke: its not the fall that kills you but the sudden stop.I will say tht If I had to fly outta here yesterday...I would have skipped it. My hotel looks out over the bay right at the landing path and departure paths of all the planes at San Franciso airport...so I can watch them coming in right down the pipe past my window for a mile coming, then right dwon onto the runway.Let me tell you, it was so windy those 747's were coming in like kites in a crosswind! No WAY Jose!Oops...curtain call!ByeMNL


----------



## ElisehasIBS (Feb 3, 2002)

Mike:Thanks for your private e-mail to me. Yes I did have problems with the survey but had it faxed to me for now. Your concern was appreciated.


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

Glad to be of help....I just "love" when a host moves your website to a new server without tlling you, and the two servers are incompatible. It's, like, so "forward thinking"..not







Lord there is no heat in this hotel...been here 5 days and am tired of being cold constantly... Embassy Suites will never be mistaken for Embassy Sweats, thats fer sure. brrrrrMNl


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

Note....to those in Texas who have inquired previously about availability4) New LEAP provider physician centers "opened" in Texas this week. MNL


----------



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

MikeThats great !!!!







The more the Dr's keep an open mind about this type of service that Leapoffers the more freedom some people may have with IBS-D...Way to go LEAP !!!Now that my symptoms are 100 % better...I cant stay away from the malls...I was such a slave to thisIBS and CVS......Today is a new day and I am so thankful for this pain-free day for me.....Donna


----------



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

Bump for Melissa


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

Q: _______________________________________"I cant stay away from the malls..." _______________________________________1. is your husband aware if this new development?2. do you have plenty of headaspace on your credit cards?3. PLEEEZE do not talk to MrsNL about this...she needs no encouragement especially while I am out of town.MNL


----------



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

LOL







See it's all your fault that I am shopping now .....With my husbandworking on the RailRoad and only home every other day he dont really know....Thank God I dont use any credit cards but I need to treat myself and I justlove to get in the car and go to all the places that I wanted to go to butalways had that fear of "WHAT IF"







To make things even betterwhen I was out last weekend I treated myself to a nice "Retro" tape ...I can nevergive up my Disco music and danced coming down the road.......


----------



## Robbi (May 17, 2000)

How do I go about getting the LEAP test done?


----------



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

Hi Robbiclick on WWW.LEAPALLERGY.COM It should just come up......What I did was go fill out the questions to see if you might be a canidate and if so you will here something from the people that works at LEAP..After I got my informationI took it over to my Dr and he read all the info and signed the paper for me to get my bloodtest and I sent it fed-ex to LEAPS lab and they did the testing ..They sent the results back to my Dr and we went back over them ..The most importantpart is just staying away from the foods and chemicals that my body had becomeintolerant to...For me it was such a small price to pay to stay away from the foodsand chemicals that was making me so sick.....Mine was apple, coconut, mustard, benzoic acid, and a few others....I never really missed giving these up with thewonderful results I have recieved from keeping them out of my system.....


----------



## Martin (Jun 20, 2001)

Is it just me or are others having trouble getting the LEAP form to send from their computers?


----------



## firedancer (Mar 4, 2002)

I was thinking about trying leap testing but not sure. I can start out the day with a completely flat stomach- then after only a small glass of water my stomach blows up like a balloon. Is it possible that this is due to a food allergy even though this happens with water (and everything else i eat or drink). (I get extreme abdominal distention and sometimes constipated). Any thoughts?


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

MARTIN _______________________________“Is it just me or are others having trouble getting the LEAP form to send from their computers” _______________________________No, for a week after the website was migrated to a new host the submission pages would not submit. Some technical gobbledygook I do not know about. It should be working now. If it does not transmit please send me an email mike###leapallergy.com. I am in Atlanta on business but my tekkies are sitting by their workstations jujst waiting for stuff like this. I will let them know.If it does go through, please allow 24-48 hours for Patient Services Director to reply with the results, as he is here with me and we are giving training all day but check the incoming from the site every night. Then he will respond to you as quick as he can.Firedancer: ______________________________"I was thinking about trying leap testing but not sure. I can start out the day with a completely flat stomach- then after only a small glass of water my stomach blows up like a balloon. Is it possible that this is due to a food allergy even though this happens with water (and everything else i eat or drink). (I get extreme abdominal distention and sometimes constipated). Any thoughts? " __________________________________There is a symptom pattern that people with food sensitivity and intolerance exhibit, just as there is a set of symptoms that food allergy victims exhibit. One symptom or two symptoms in a vacuum are not enough to determine in advance if the person is probable for the problem thus could benefit from the program.This has to be assessed by physical findings. Over the years a Prescreening Survey has been worked out whereby one can tell with confidence whether the person probably does or does not suffer any such problem. If a person does not fit the pattern they are not accepeted into the HomeCare program nor are they recommended to be tested and treated through their doctor or an existing LEAP provider. The only way anyone can answer your question with any degree of realistic confidence is to have a complete symptom survey to look at and interpret.The effects of immunocyte mediator release in the small bowel are astoundingly varied, as over 100 possible chemical mediators can be released in any and all combinations depending upon the types of reactions that occur and which cell types are involved.So it is possible, and at the same time possibly not. If you fill out the survey on the site, you can find out whether your overall symptomology fits the profile or not. Then if not, you can be assured that no more time need be spent concerning yourself with that possibility since if you had the problem you would have specific symptoms, and if you do not you won’t. And we do not test those who do not. We do not advocate any allergy or sensitivity tests as just ‘screening exams’ when history can usually tell whether it is appropriate to test or not.Anything you submit for review is subject to the Privacy Act protections extended to patients, so cannot be revealed to any third party but that which had a need to know, the person at this time reviewing the symptom submission. So you can be assure it is done in confidence.Robbi ______________________________"How do I go about getting the LEAP test done? " _____________________________The first step is described above. IF testing appears appropriate, the Patient Services Director will review all your options with you, as well as what commitment is required to lifestyle modification for you to be successful. Then you can make an informed decision as to what you choose to do.Eat well. Think well. be well.MNL


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

PS Point of Interest:It is interesting to note that the annual meeting of the American Academy of Allergy and Immunology apparently just finished.Also apparently at the meeting this year the mainstream A&I guys who are members of this august organization are reaching a concensus (as measured by studies presented and open discussion) that indeed there is a problem with non IgE/IgG mediated reactivity to foods which is non-allergenic in origin, and produces the many symptoms which elude existing technology (including the problems that d-types and cyclic IBS patients exhibit, and their cellular reactivity to dietary componenets) has not been addressed and needs to be as it is apparently a widepread problem for which they have had no solution.A number of presentations were made (re t-cell reactivity) and interest widely expressed in "where is there a clinical means of detetcting and dealing with this problem?".Apparently Dr. Ted Kniker, of the Texas Center for Autistic Treatment and Research (and University of Texas, San Antonio...literal hotbeds of quackery) remarked to a number of attendee physicians that he is enjoying success in his present active study of LEAP in autistics (who ofetn suffer this type of loss of oral tolerance as a comorbidity which reduces cognitive abilities)...and my email this morning contains for the first time ever, multiple inquiries about this from AAAI physicians re: "you have a technology that detects the t-cell activation??? Who is using it? Show me now...etc". This includes interest from other such purveyors of questionable medical practices as doctors from Tulane University.As we said before, the time has come where mainstream medicine will be recognizing this problem as an etiologic basis for specific symptoms, sicne it has been finally quantified in vivo...and that indeed "food allergy" dietary modification is limited and miust be supplemented with sensitivity management to get th best outcomes, and that there is now a way to detect these aberrant cellular reactions.Eat well. Think well. be well.MNL


----------



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

When the Doctor's (Allergist) start working with Leap there will be alotof happy people out there in the world...







Mike, my friend is going to be calling Leap this week sometime in reference to her son, Joshua that is Autistic...Josh was fine untill he was 3 and that is when he was diagnosed withAutisium and stopped talking and he was talking before 3....She really believesthat dietary changes might make a difference...She has always told me that over the years but I found it hard to believe...Just like I found it hard to believethat some foods or chemicals could make you that sick....Wow I was so wrong.Lisa has put up with me over the last 18 years and was always taking me to the ER....She is so amazed of how different I am these day's..


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

Yeah, we do not know of course exactly what Dr. Kniker is getting since he is of coyrse dpoing an independent study. We get to know when he is done.But apprentrly he was telling people at the AAAAI meeting that he is getting results...as he did on Reuters Healthwire after he did a short prliminary late last year.Again, for whatever reason, food sensitivity is either comorbidity or a part of the syndrome itself, not a cause, but like any puzzzle every new piece added gets you closer to seeing the picture. And increased cognitive ability can only enhance the quality of the child and family life.MNL


----------



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

Bump for AnnieLMike, I also just wanted to tell you that I am still doing real good....and I am now getting excited about going on all the different trips this summer...I am really looking forward to going to Myrtle Beach in a few months...Itis amazing how the little things in life mean so much to me now....


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

HiWorking my way south...time to check in for a moment. Left Savannah and got to Jacksonville last night.Home to West Palm tonite! StephanieNL yelling in the phone at me "When you coming home daddy?" [Aw, Honey, you miss me?] "Yes but where's my PRESENT? I want to SEE It. Can you show me?"







You brouhgt up a good point....a few years ago I could not sit through a meeting usually without taking 8-10 Immodium in advance, or I would be chairing the meeting from the bathroom.Now, I have been on the road staying in hotels and eating out and doing training sessions for BDR's, meeting with physicians and wellness center owners, and driving long distances with no worries. (Dis)-Stress-free.When you are extremely ill with IBS, esp. when it is the severe d-type which can come over you anytime, you _ only appreciate how much of your life it takes away when you can look back and compare it to where you are after you achieve control over the symptoms...simply by knowing exactly what to NOT ingest. In fact the last 30 days I have been to St. Louis, San Francisco, Atlanta, and even such stops a long the way as Warner Robbins, Savannah, Jacksonville, Gainesville and Orlando! Not flying...but 4 wheels planted firmly on the ground at 80 mph! (70 when the Passport blasts a warning at me).If someone told me 10 years ago that I had to do this, I would have been forced to quit the job as I could never be more than 5 minutes from the nearest bathroom. Plus it had to be one I could TAKE OVER for private use for up to 18 hours at a time!The other great thing is that after a period of total avoidance of a particular food or chemical sensitivity, many times (not always but many times) the oral tolerance to that offending food or chemical will increase, so you can reintroduce some of the forbidden foods into the diet again in small doses. We never recommend this before at least 6 months have passed on the Program...then starting with the very least reactive foods first try a small doese on at a a time 5 days apart to check for tolerance.On this last trip that I am on the downleg of, I really only got nailed once by a restaurarant and that was actually my own fault. The Chart House in Savannah prepared all my food exactly as requested...but I tasted that balsamic vinegarette and knew this was going to be problematic, but I rolled the dice anyway (took an extra dose of immunomodulation). I did get a reaction the next morning but it was not 20% what it would have been in the old days, was mostly pain free, none of the systemic symptoms I used to get (chills, nausea, cold sweats, dizziness, fog-brain, etc.) just an annoyance. It passed quickly (2 hours) with a couple Immodium as opposed to 18 hours of agony and a dozen or more to stop it in my "PL" days ("PreLEAP" I call it).







Well, in the grand tradition of Charles Kuralt, from the Road, have a ball in Myrtle Beach. I have not been there in 20 years....maybe time to get back THERE again sometime too.Eat well. Think Well. Be Well.MNL_


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

Ah, home again....ringing phones, hard as a rock chair...desk piled with al manner of mail and requets for dispensation. Ready to leave for Phillie already...Lynyrd Skynyrd comes to mind: "They call me The Breeze...." hah yestersay would have been "They call me The Hurricane!"What a blast...hooked up with a group of leadfoots, cranked up the Passport and the Bose Stereo System and ran from Daytona all the way to Jupiter at between 90-105 mph literally non-stop...excpet for one Ka trap. Always loved the high-speed cruise missile approach to intersated driving. I wonder if he saw the guilty red glow of the dual exhausts as we skulked by at 71 mph?







Donna...tickle the email ivories let me know how it goes when you get a minute...a couple of specifics to ask.thanksMNL


----------



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

MikeCheck your email


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

Ya didn't send a letter bomb did ya?


----------



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

Not Yet ......If I get sick again I will ....







LOL


----------



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

MikeI wanted you to know that I went to Washington on saturday and had a wonderful timeThis may not mean anything to some people but it means everything to me...I even ate before I left the house and ate out once we got there....I cannot rememberever being able to do that without fear...Before I would have been a mess if I knewI was going there and would have starved myself to death not eating before I leftscared to death to eat when I got there.....Oh my such a difference....Freedomthat is what I have today so much of it....Just wanted to say thanks again andSaturday was a big deal deal for me....I am so thankful for what is happening to me..couple more days and it will be 4 months with out, D, nausea, vomiting, ect....I have never even had one BELCH......I think I want a medal or something ????? Well maybe not I didnt do it on my own...But it was a thought anyway Take care


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

DONNA:That's great. I know what you mean as I have lived it many times myself, and through other patients. I would give you the medal for results if you were unique...however since this is a common outcome of this methodolgy and symptom reduction program, you have too much company for that.BUT you did get a medal in the form of a huge ATTAGIRL for not recidivising...not falling back into old habits and patterns. You have relearned your lifestyle and adhered to it, so that is now part of your personal set of values.THOSE people who achieve this level deserve a medal. And they get it every time. It is self fulfilling and self-awarding: You receive the gift of a new life without fear, a life over which you now have control..What is the value of that reward? Stay with it and the "Dragon will Sleep" as long as you leave him be!So where'dyagowhatchado in Washington? High level cabinet meetings? Chair a War room meeting? Inquiring minds want to know!Eat well. Think well. Be well.MNL


----------



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

We went to Georgetown and walked in some of the stores...We had dinner at MR Smith'sof Georgetown and that was great....Went to the Kite festival on the mall and the highlightwas getting to walk up the steps where the Exocrict was filmed....LOL Really when that movie come out we would skip school and go to Georgetown and walk upthe steps where the movie was filmed but that is when the Watergate was going onand camera's everywhere and I got scared because I thought my Mom would see me on TVand wonder why I wasnt in school







The things we do !!!! Me anyway


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

LOLI used to go to Georgetrown all the time to do postproduction on TV commercials...several fine facilities there and always enjoyed ahnging out after the work was done. Been a few years. Glad the trip went well.Later...MNL


----------



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

BumpJust to show it works ....Mike if you are out there check your email....I was tempted to eat some coconut cake over Easter but I didn't







However, I had to stick my finger in the icing a few times...Then I started thinking about my potty trips and thought why did I want to do that







I do really feel better each day and looking forward to my Vacation..It might not mean much but it means so much to me....







Now I can go get my groceries and not worry about am I going to have to leave my cart in the storeand go home with out the food...I have done that so many times...but never made it home either had to go to my mom's and sit on the toilet or to the nearest fast food restraunt untill I could make it home and that was only a 15 minute ride...Hope you had a nice Easter...and helped the little one with her eggs..


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

DONNA:Thank goodness the keratinized cells kept you from absorbing it through the skin







StephanieNL loves the hunt for the plastic easter eggs filled with M&M's and Thin Mints! 2 HOURS of searching inside and out...She did not find them all, and is still coming up with another egg every day "HEEEEHEEEE!!! DADDY LOOK! ANUDDER EGG IN DIS PLANT!!!!"Maybe I should just keep putting one more out every day for her to find...keeps her in a good mood. MrsNL liked the strategy for StepsonNL: fill the eggs with dollar bills for him...is pressing me to be able to join in next time...fill eggs with mastercards etc.







I love playing little games like that with gifts...2 years ago hid the key to her Christmas present...new car...and the garage key...in a box in a box in a box in a box (garage locked up with car inside...never thought to look there) then hid the big box. Now THAT was fun







Glad you had a great time...now this is what you have to look forward to, instead of "is this gonna be an ER trip?"Take careMNL


----------



## william brown (Feb 22, 2001)

Mike,et. al.-- Just received the MRT test results. I probably will try step 2, but curious as to why KNOWN food sensitivities don't show up, such as onions, tarragon and some items apparently not checked, or can't check for. Do I now call Dr. Sabates, or someone else. Thanks, Bill


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

BillB: _____________________________________"but curious as to why KNOWN food sensitivities don't show up, such as onions, tarragon and some items apparently not checked, or can't check for. Do I now call Dr. Sabates, or someone else. Thanks, Bill " _____________________________________Second question first. I assume that you either had the test done via your doctor, another LEAP doctor, or through the HomeCare Program. If you were in the HomeCare program included in the universal charge is the 6 months of dietician support....so a dietician would be assigned to you who would contact you to go over your program with you and get you started.Now, sometimes Customer Service has a person who does not want to commit to the program, and thus does not pay for the dietician, until AFTER they are tested and see what they are facing. TEHN they retain the dietician services.Either way this is not something that patients normally do on their own as patients are not trained in the nuances of implementation and monitoring.IF you are either a HC patient or someone who was tested via the lab but has not retained a dietician yet, the first step is to call 1-888-NOW LEAP and speak to Mr. deMitchell (I assume this is who you have been working with) to discuss your therapeutic options.if you have been tested through a doctor, is it a doctor who said he will be working with you himself, or if he has a dietician do the work?There are some many people tested via so many doctors and dieticians it is not possible for me to know each case so I am trying to lay out the possibilities so you can clue me in which one applies to you, then I can address your question.Now the first part second.The answer to that question, "known sensitivities" depends upon an assessment by the dietician of your history and dietary intake logs (a 5 day one should have been completed, if not it will be if you enter the "Program").Keep in mind that food and chemical reactivity comes in(3) basic "forms":1. actual allergic reaction...a non-dose dependent immediate reaction primarily of tissue cells (mast cells) to antigenic provocation. Food allergy occurs in about 2-5% of the whole population and (so far as we can tell) about 8% (maybe more) of people who experience IBS.These reactions, detected by RAST or ELISA testing, or usually just plan historical dietary intake logging, cannot be detected themselves in vitro directly as the primary reaction is in cells which are FIXED in the mucosal linings. BUT since the reaction is mediated by a specific antibody, RAST and ELISA were developed to look for the presence of an antibody specific to a food, just like to a pollen or grass or weed or pet dander..whatever...So these reactions which account for the minor part of symptom generation, are detected by existing tests or by a good history...since they are NOT dose dependent and are rapid onset, they are repeatable and thus a person KNOWS an allergy if they have it...and have removed the substance from the diet if they have any smarts. BUT if they are still symptomatic their problem goes BEYOND allergy to NON IgE mediated reactions...of the "circulating" immune cells (white blood cells, platelets, macrophages, etc). THESE reactions, not accurately detectable by existing methods, and which comprise the bigger part of the dietary provocation problem, are the reactions the MRT was developed to detect. Since you are testing circulating cells, not grabbing and pulling up tissue for mast cells, you will not see any mast cell responses...those are already tested by other means that exist...and usually you don't need that if you get a good history and intake log. You eat it, you get sick right away. Don't eat it.the cell-mediated reactions are dose dependent and delayed onset, so you can never match them up very well to symptoms with traditional logging and RAST a nd ELISA have only added IgG mechanisms of food sensitivity...one pathway. So if you are lucky enough that the food sensitivity is IgG these tests can detect that also.Guess what? That is still only (2) mechanisms...what about all the rest...hence the end-point assay MRT that is sued for the LEAP plan.Back to that in a minute.2. Another thing that some patients suffer, which is a form of sensitivity which looks just like allergy (not dose dependent and rapid onset) is Pseudoallergy, or false-allergy. Chemicals in a food cause a direct reaction of the mast cells in the absence of circulating antibodies to the food...so any test which checks for antibodies as a marker will not see a local pseudoallergy reaction taking place in the small bowel wall.this also is confirmed by oral challenge...OR a jejunal isolation technique...yuck...so you monitor dietary history for pseudoallergy the same way you can detect allergy...So if you have an actual allergy, or pseudoallergic, reaction to something you will have found it by oral challenge, removed it form your diet, and ar still having symptoms so then the MRT test used for LEAP fills in the blanks by finding the other reactions (these are often simply lymphocyte reactions which start in the small bowel)...and additional symptom reduction can be achieved.if you combine all the known allergy with the MRT results in constructing the diet, then you get the best diet possible. This is why a Homecare patient, or a LEAP opt properly implemented by a doctor following the protocols, has their history checked for known allergens...so these can be taken into act. when implementing the diet.So it is sort of like the gas gauge and the speedometer. You need both to run the car as each measures something different, both of which are important.Onion is one of the vegetables that patients who are actively consuming reactive foods can be intolerant to due to the digestive byproducts of the onion without the onion provoking a cellular immune reaction. So the person could suffer some gas and cramping due to the already-present (upregulated) hypersensitivity of the gut. When you remove the actual reactive foods and chemicals, and the bowel is no longer being aggravated by inflammatory mediators, normal stretch and pressure and pain reception returns and with it "onion tolerance". This is the case often with cruciferous veggies as well. It is also not unusual for the oral challenge conclusions of the patient to be in error in identifying the actual provoking foods, due to the asynchronous nature of ingestion-reactions cycles. That is another possibility that is investigated during the course of dietary treatment.The underlying cellular reactions make the person mechanically sensitive, not immunologically sensitive. So remove the aberrant immunologic reactions and the range of foods tolerated broadens. We are looking for the specific things that are causing cell-mediated reactions regardless of mechanism...Another possibility is actual onion allergy, which history and physical would reveal...same with any other such items...if they produce immediate and sever symptoms every tiem you ingest even a small amount, this could be an allergic or pseudoallergic reaction, and those items the dietician should also remove.The implementation of a disease management program like LEAP goes way beyond the "blood test". It is a tool that others do not possess, which allows the therapist to be much more patient specific in dietary counselling, but is not itself the DM program. There are other things that are taken into account as you work with the patient...which is why the program universal charge provides for up to 6 months of access to support. There are some other nuances to understand when using the dietary management tools, but you get the idea I think. The tool kit has more than one tool. If not everything would have to be a nail to the hammer.The standard test run is 150 foods and chemicals. This represents a combination of the most frequently encountered foods and chemicals in the average scope of American diets which are commonly implicated in cell-mediated reactions. Therefore it is not all inclusive. it would have to be 300 test runs, not 150 test runs, and cost up to $2,000 to receive. So you pick the widest range of highest probability.Now what happens in a properly monitored dietary program is, that once you have established that the patient has been in compliance with the protocol for at least 45-60 days, you will be observing the maximum degree of remission possible with that dietary plan. In most cases the rate of symptom reduction is 80%-100%. Occasionally less.So that is the time the dietician must them move to oral challenge, as either the patient has a remaining sensitivity to something not on the panel but in their diet, OR the patient has a pseudoallergy to something that is not detectable except by oral challenge.The nice thing about this is that now instead of trying to assess the patients entire dietary scope. you have narrowed the field down to a few things, and achieved a measure of remission already. So the oral challenge phase is much easier as one merely needs to then remove the obvious first and assess response (IE: known psuedoallergen causing substances in susceptible individuals)...anyway this is why it is a Program. Disease Management is a process, and it is not often practiced in IBS to maximum effect as the tools and protocols and measuring instruments are not known to the provider. Anyway, to provide a full response would mean we have to rewrite the book on food and chemical sensitivity management here...no need...call client Support 1-888-NOW-LEAP and get set up with a therapist now...or if it is a doctor and the doctor did not cover everything with you, then client Support will help with that.And don't worry if they are with someone when you call. They return their calls esp. when it is a client







MNL


----------



## william brown (Feb 22, 2001)

thanks for the detailed report Mike-- I have contacted deMitchell and will get started. Bill


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

Hi Bill....yeah I hope it makes better sense after you spoke with him. I asked for his feedbakc and I guess the test results did show onion reactivity and it was just perhaps hard to read...thats whay we get people to hook up with someone trained in the protocols...they can walk you through the Program step by step...each step has to be done in sewuence, and then teach you what tools to use to assess outcome.Do not hesitate, when you can, to move to the therapeutic phase as (while I did not read your file, E.D. did), the results and surveys suggest you can be helped given proper implementation.remember, any lifestyle change requires some decision making....like deciding to quit smoking. Now you know what you are fcing, what you have to do to have a shot at feeling better, and what has to change. It helps sometimes to set a target date and prepare for it.Reduces that "jumping in the deep end" sensation LOL.Good luck and anytime you have a question that maybe the dietician cannot help with, just call tnat number and ask for E.D....he will get back to you as soon as he can.Take CareMNL


----------



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

BillLike Mike said follow the directions...It takes a few weeks to start feeling real good..and the results you will notice is remarkable...I could tell when the certain foods was leaving my body it was like a drug or something and how they was affecting the nerveous system...It passed and I really feel so thankful today for everyone at Leap...







I have been so determined to stay away from the apple, coconut, mustard, benzoic acid, and a few other things....The items that I have stayed away from is such a small price to pay for what my body has today.....I think you will be really happy with your results..


----------



## bobby5832708 (May 30, 2000)

Mike,I just wanted to let you and ohnometoo know that I talked with Ethan DeMitchell yesterday and decided to sign myself up for the Leap program based on the success you two have experienced. I have had IBS-D for about 30 years now and am really tired of living 'toilet to toilet'. I'm sure that food allergies play a very significant role in my IBS symptoms and now with the help of Leap I will hopefully be able to identify most of the substances I have a reaction to. I've been mostly a lurker on this board for a couple of years now and it's about time I actually do something to help myself instead of just continuing on with life as I know it. I may have more questions as time goes on and I hope you will be there to give me answers. Thanks for giving me the encouragement to give the Leap program a try. Bob


----------



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

Hey Bob







I am sure you wont be disappointed...I was like you lurking around here for a while ..Ifirst come here in 1999 and left still searching for an answer...I come back last yearand started watching this guy Mike NL what he was posting...and looking at all those big words...I would try to read what he was posting and of course got confused..Hereached his hand out to me and said I think we can help...I have had IBS-D for 40 years along with every other ailment that went along with IBS...I tried hypnotherapy andit didnt work for me...I would be there throwing up and bent over with pain....and someoneis going to tell me to relax ...Dont think so.....I got my results back and started workingon the things to stay away from and it wasnt very many items at all......I tried everything in this WORLD to get relief...Dr, Surgerys, Psycholigst, psychaitrist, medication, hypnotherapy, prayer, church, trigger point injections, accupuncture, herbs, and hard to tell what else...if I could have found a voodoo Doctor I am sure I would havetried that......I have a good life today with so much freedom....Just follow the plan and I sure hope youwill get the relief that I did.....The reason I keep coming to this board is just to see if maybeI could help one person get alittle better with their IBD...if more then one thats ok too...It was Lisa who shared her success story here that gave me the hope to go on....Let us know how it goes..


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

BOBBY:I am glad to hear that you feel ready to accept that some dietary changes will be necessary to stop provoking the d-epsiodes. A lot of people know it is part and parcel to the best outome, but have a hard time overcoming their desire to have their antigens, er, cake, and eat them too....But like you, I understood, as 30 years was too long for me too...I am pleased that you decided to start now, as we have added a very sharp and very well respected (by her peers in the ADA) Regisered Dietician to be the "head RD" in the HomeCare Program. So I will talk to E.D. and make sure you get assigned to her. She has studied the LEAP approach for some time, and talked to LEAP patients, before deciding that not only is it something that is rational and effective, but it is something she would be willing to "take overall charge of" from the dieticians side.This way I know that you are going to get the best of what we know, combined with the best of what she has learned in her impressive career so far and thus brings to the party. She just starts this week but has been studying the protocols for some time so its not like she is green...I think you will like her abilities.She will eb firm with you though, so be prepared to not be "naughty"







Eat well. Think well. be well.MNL


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

DONNA: ____________________________________"apple, coconut, mustard, benzoic acid, " _____________________________________At least we did not have to worry about you combining them







"Oh you mean no more coconut-apple sandwiches with mustard? You people expect me to LIVE like this???"MNL


----------



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

BobJust checking in to see how you are doing ? Did you decide to go ahead and do the bloodtest?Let's know how you are?


----------



## bobby5832708 (May 30, 2000)

Donna,I received the test kit and paperwork last Friday, have been in e-mail contact with Jan the dietician, am logging everything I eat and drink (well, there's some of my problem!), and am going to meet with Ethan DeMitchell at his office in Riviera Beach on Monday 4/15 to get my blood sample taken. I am definitely looking forward to getting started with the program -- 30 years is a long time to feel 'crappy'








most of the time. I will keep you informed with my progress. Thanks again to you and Mike for indirectly talking me into starting this program.Bob


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

Omigod do NOT look in my office and see what a mess I left behind when I hit the road...the door is supposed to be closed so no one will see it as I am the first office when you cme in the door. Oh the Horror....MNL


----------



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

BobbyBe sure to look in Mike's office so you can report back to us what it look like







Take your camera with you







Good Luck and that is great that you live so close toLeap....You will have to go there when Mike gets back so you can give us a report on himalso...


----------



## bobby5832708 (May 30, 2000)

Mike,Believe me, 'neat' and 'tidy' are not in my vocabulary. You should see the inside of my van (my mobile office) at times. Occasionally some of my co-workers make comments about how the van is only a few months old and looks like a tornado hit it inside! Then I clean it up and get all the junk out of it and it looks good for another couple of weeks (maybe). When I used to have a desk at my company office the desk was just a place to hold 'stuff'-- there wasn't usually enough room to do any real 'work'. Now that I work mostly out of my house I have learned what 'junk' is necessary and what I can throw away. I'm getting better!Donna,I'll try my best to sneak a look at Mike's office and see if it is really as bad as he thinks it is. Probably not, though! Remember, it would be rated on MY scale which is different than on a 'normal' persons scale. What is messy for many people is just right for me. I don't mean 'dirty', just cluttered up some. Only 5 more days to go!


----------



## WashoeLisa (Sep 12, 2000)

Hi Bob,I had to say HI and let you know that I am so excited for you! Its been about 1 1/2 years that my IBS has been quieted since I did the LEAP thing and its soooo wonderful! I hope the same great results for you that MikeNL, Donna and I have had!Also- after reading about messes in cars....My bro in law drove this little Datsun B2 whatever from the '70's for years and years and the stuff he had in there-- oh my







He came up to my hubby, Todd, at Easter a few years back and handed him a card. My bro in law explained that this was a birthday card (Todd's b-day is in OCTOBER)that he had just found in the trunk of his car. To quote him, "Judging by the strata layering of old college papers that this card was within, it looks to be about 5 years old."







So don't let ANYONE tell you that your mobile office is messy now, OK?!







Lisa from NevadaP.S. Looking forward to hearing what you are reactive to! And Donna, both my 10 year old (she LEAPed too!) and I are reactive to Mustard...


----------



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

Hi Lisa







Again thanks for being the first one here to share you success story with me......







I just know it will work for the new people here that has decided to try it...I am so glad that you and your daughter is still doing well....I get so excited with each day that goes by...and I cantwait to go on vacation this summer and not worry about the bathrooms...


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

Padlock the door, Ethan, or I'm ruined.For the Complete and True Story of my meeting with Gothic John....







http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...t=014897#000005 MNL


----------



## bobby5832708 (May 30, 2000)

Lisa,Thanks for the words of encouragement. Only 3 more days to go! I'm confidant the Leap people will find out exactly what foods or combinations of foods my system reacts to and then I can eliminate them from my diet. Over the years I have been able to identify several things that I just can't tolerate but I know there are more substances that I just can't identify by myself. After following Mike's posts on this board for a while and also seeing very positive posts from yourself and Donna describing the success you've had, I finally decided to give the LEAP program a try. I will keep you informed as to my progress.Bob


----------



## WashoeLisa (Sep 12, 2000)

Donna, I am soooo psyched for you to take your vacation this summer without all the GI garbage you have had all these years!! My very first BIG vacation was this past January (from here in Nevada to FLORIDA!!) and it was GREAT to only have to hit the bathrooms for regular potty stops and not the EMERGENCY-I'M-GONNA-DIE potty stops.







Fortunately, I have a very understanding and wonderful hubby who has helped me and even has code words for bathrooms he has hit and I haven't (my favorite is "its a friendly potty" fot eh really good ones!)







Bob,I am really looking forward to hearing how you do!! And WHAT you are reactive to. Me, I am a wheat-olive oil-dill-cumcumber-chocolate-cherry-coconut-garlic-lettuce-peanut-buckwheat kind of gal!







Oh and also lactose intolerant, but that's another problem!







Lisa from Nevada


----------



## bobby5832708 (May 30, 2000)

Lisa,I had blood taken yesterday (Monday) for the LEAP program. Now I just have to wait for the results so I can see what I can and can't eat. I was at Signet Diagnostics and Ethan DeMitchell explained the entire program in great detail to me. Everyone I have dealt with at Signet are top-notch people -- you don't find any better! Donna,I couldn't see into Mike's office yesterday to report on it's condition. It's heavily guarded and if I had seen inside they would've had to kill me.







Mike,Don't worry, Donna and Ethan won't let anyone near your office. Maybe they're afraid something in there will attack if exposed to daylight and fresh air?? Anyway, you should be proud to work with such excellent and professional people.Bob


----------



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

BobTo bad you couldn't get close to Mike's office..Maybe another time..The people at LEAP is real nice I have talked to them on the phone several times..along with the information they send you ...My doctor's office lost my first sent of information LEAP sent to them...I called LEAP and they sent it out so fast...and very friendly people at LEAP...I cant wait until you get your results back..







I am sure you will be so happy with your results.Hang around here so you can let me and others know about your results and the good benifits you are going to get by following directions...and it wont be hard at all..expecially after suffering for so long....Take care


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

Note: _______________________________________"Anyway, you should be proud to work with such excellent and professional people." _________________________________________If I had any employees I could NOT be proud of they would not be employed by me. We may be accsued of many things one thing we can never be accused of is not caring about patients. At least we won't be charged with that more than once if it ever happens! 







Oh, and it is good thing that you did not open the door. While I was in Phillie I called RENT-A-TROLL.He is in there. And a very nasty little bugger he is!







Anyway off we go to the Rock n Roll Capital of the Entire Known Universe.....MNL


----------



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

JO-JOI will check these post out to see if it says anything about Canda in here..I know your blood has a certain amount of time to get back to West Palm Beach so they can test it...Also check out their website and get the 800 number to call and ask for Ethan until Mike gets here to help you


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

OOPS sorry.there is a center in Canada using the method. Ethan DeMitchell at 1-888-NOW LEAP can tell you about it as Donna suggests, and what other options may exist if this method is deemed appropriate for you.MNL


----------



## bobby5832708 (May 30, 2000)

Donna, Lisa, Mike, I received my test results today from Signet Diagnostics for the LEAP program. After seeing what I react negatively to and what foods contain those substances I am surprised I feel this good!! I would guess about 80% of what I currently eat falls into the 'bad for me' category. Now, with Jan's help, I am going to change my diet to eliminate these foods. The things I react to are: (In the Red)= Mushroom, Onion, Cocoa, Sesame. (In the Yellow)= Cauliflower, Spinach, Corn, Rye, Benzoic Acid, Sodium Sulfate, Cherry, Papaya, Cane Sugar, Coconut, Dill, Garlic, Nutmeg, Cow's Milk, and Goat's Milk. Jan was right when she said I will have to make major changes to my diet! I have posted before about my sensitivity to soybean oil. I did not test as reactive to soy and with the test results showing corn (corn oil) and coconut (coconut oil) as being reactive I would have to say that they are the oils I was actually having the reaction to. Looking at food ingredients, when it says 'vegetable oil' it could mean there are various types of oil in the jug depending on which one was the cheapest the day they were bottling the oil. Since many foods are labeled as containing 'vegetable oil' , corn, or coconut oil I think I've found my 'oil' problem. Many of the products I regularly consume have corn in them. The reaction to dill may explain why I can eat a few Jimmy Dean sausage patties and live to tell about it while a couple of Swifts Brown & Serve sausage links tears me up.Then there is Haagen Dazs vanilla fudge ice cream with cow's milk, cocoa, coconut oil, and cane sugar. Just the thing for a good 'cleansing'! This will be an interesting few weeks as I re-learn how to cook and eat. I will let you know how I make out.Bob


----------



## WashoeLisa (Sep 12, 2000)

Hi Bob,Oh yeah- big changes! But I know you can do it and I can't wait for you to start feeling good!!







I am also reactive to cococut, cherry and dill. My daughter is reactive to cow's milk and cannot stand goat's milk- so we know where you are coming from!Hang in there- its challenging at first making all those changes, but you are up for it!!Lisa from Nevada


----------



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

Bob I am so excited for you ... I just jumped here on the board before I call it a night ...Just wait until you start feeling better...I see Lisa here on the board and wanted to say Hi to her....


----------



## bobby5832708 (May 30, 2000)

Day 2 of Phase 1 and I think I'm going to starve to death. I'm eating plenty of the listed foods but my body still wants more, more, MORE! I've been eating lots of honeydew melon, plums, baked potatoes (well, microwaved white potatoes), steelhead trout filets (1 lb a day of trout) and eggs (microwaved, not cooked in any kind of oil). Maybe my body wants some of the offending foods like cane sugar and cocoa and corn products -- ha ha, it's not getting any! I also must be going thru some kind of withdrawal as I have this headache that even 2 acetamonophen (1 usually works fine on me) didn't touch. The digestive system is working fine so far -- no discomfort at all except for always being hungry. One thing that will probably help me is that I am using these foods in their 'natural' state -- I am not adding oils and flavor enhancers other than salt. When I go to a restaurant they take a fish filet and put all kinds of stuff on it to make it 'taste good'. Maybe they spice it up to hide the fact that it was starting to spoil! Anyway, I just put the fish fliet on a piece of aluminum foil skin side down, put it on the grill, and in 10 to 12 minutes it's done. The skin sticks to the foil and the meat peels right off the skin. A little salt and I have a great tasting meal. Who needs all the spices and other gunk? BTW, this is how I've always cooked fish so to me this is nothing new. Same general idea for hamburgers, I'm going to use just beef and not load it up with spices before cooking. Hopefully I'm on the road to recovery. I now have to learn to eat properly. I'm working on it! Thanks everybody for your encouragement and advice. Bob


----------



## Homebound (Jan 27, 2000)

Gosh after reading this thread I think I may want to give this a try. I know I have allergies to certain foods already, but after reading some of the success stories, what really do I have to lose!Lisa, can you help me since we live close by? Like where I should go to have the blood test done?Jennifer


----------



## WashoeLisa (Sep 12, 2000)

Hi Bob, Yes, you are definitely in the withdrawl period and this is the time that those who drop out, do.Your body is getting rid of all that gunk , you are making huge changes in your life and that is alot to take on. I was hungry too alot at frist, and I think it was part of my withdrawl. That should ease pretty soon. I had a headache as well as horrid joint aches (from my FM) and just felt yucky. But I knew that meant it was working!You are on the road and I am so confident in you!!







Keep it up and have a bite of trout for me too, OK??!!Jennifer,OF COURSE, I will help you!!!







I was just hoping that you would ask someday!! When I hasd my first blood draw, the vampire came here to my house in Washoe (you know that's in the boondocks!) and when I had my re-test last year, I went to the lab in Reno right next to the Park Lane Mall on Plumb Lane. When we had my daughter tested last year, it was in the LabCorp near Washoe Med. (I think it was on either Ryland or Liberty). You can take the pre-test at the LEAP website (www.leapallergy.com) and they will call you to tell you if you are a candidate for the test (I think you will be...) and they can tell you which lab to use based on your insurance and so on. I would be honored to help you with this, Jenn!! Its really time to get you better and I would love to be a part of that!














I am going to check the rest of the board to see how your enema went yesterday.Donna,HI!!







Big hugs to all,Lisa from Nevada


----------



## bobby5832708 (May 30, 2000)

I think I spoke too soon on my previous post. About an hour after I wrote that my guts shifted into high gear. I spent most of the afternoon running to the toilet. Now I just feel 'drained'







and although I don't have much energy I feel fairly decent. I ate plenty of trout and baked potatoes and honeydew melon for dinner and I hope that it will stay in me. I'm keeping my fingers (and legs) crossed!I haven't spoken with Jan the dietitician by phone yet, I'm just going by what's listed under the phase 1 column in the LEAP report. I may have to make a change. Supposedly eggs are non-reactive. However, in the past, eggs are a guaranteed 'purge' about 4 hours after I eat them -- I mean 99% of the time it never fails. I haven't figured what I will have for breakfast tomorrow. Lisa, how long does this 'crappy' feeling last? I'm eating plenty of food and still starving!Bob


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

BOBI have been on the road and no internet access where I stayed yesterday. Almost home. I will be in office tomorrow and respond in more detail at that time.What you are going through in Phase I of the protocol is normal, and is temporary...that includes the cravings. The purge at the beginning is normal, esp. if one is introducing a high volume of an food like melons....for obvious reasons...lighten up on the melons (reduce dose or stop for a day).ALSO keep in mind that another purpose of phasing is to sort out if there are any comorbid true ALLERGIES or pseudoallergies, in addition to the more common cell mediated reactions.The allergy problem theoretically only occurs as a symptom generator, supposedly, about 8% of IBS patients. Recent finidings suggest this is low. The way this was determined was indirect and from one study.Keep in mind the MRT detects all the cell-mediated (circulating immunocyte) reactions. If you have pseudoallergy (false food allergy, where a chemical in a food acts directly on the gut mast cells to degranulate them) no blood assay of any kind will detect that, since it is a localized reaction. This shows up in oral challenge when the other offending foods have been removed. Some IBS patients have several of these as comorbidities, technically, but symptoms are symptoms, whether sudden onset or delayed onset.So an example. Say, we remove all the cellular reactions and at the end we find that the person is asymptomatic EXCEPT every time she/he eats FOOD X. Even thoough FOOD X does not cause a cellular reaction we can now isolate FOOD X from your dietary pattern as a causal agent of pseudoallergy or allergy because an obvious and repeatable immediate response is present in your dietary records.NOW FOOD X has been found after eliminating all the "smoke" generated by the delayed-onset reactions. So FOOD X goes out as well. The dietician is able to sort out both the circulating cell reactions and the "fixed" (mucosal) reactions more easily.This is the point of having an integrated dietary manipulation program...the MRT test and LEAP report are one tool added to the toolkit that people who are trying to manage diet strictly by intake-response logging do not have, thus the specificity of those procedures is reduced.Anyway...that is why it is a process, not a one day thing, and the process ranges in time from 30 days absolute minimum to 6 months to reach the optimal symptom reduction.Rome was no built in a day, but once built, lasted quite a long time. So it is with lifestyle modification programs.Just stick to the protocol and if you have any questions never hesitate to contact your Dietician. This is what she is trained in and is credentialled in (dietary therapy).Be back tomorrowMNLThanksMNL


----------



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

BobStick to your plan and drink as much water as you can to flush the stuff out...I like you cannot eat eggs for whatever reason...The make me go to bathroom..so I just dont eat them..I also in the begining craved the things bad expecially the drinks for me..Even after them making me so sick I still look at them every time I go to the grocery story...and still want them..and then I think "What Are You Thinking About" Just need to give time time and you will start to feel better after a while...Hang in there and don't quit before the miracle happens....


----------



## bobby5832708 (May 30, 2000)

Mike,Thanks very much for the info. I think that eggs are just one of those foods I will never be able to eat without having problems. That's a shame too because I love an omelette first thing in the morning. I used to make one every Sunday morning and then pay for it on Sunday afternoon. Once it's out of me I'm fine. Maybe I will try eating them again in a couple of weeks after giving my body time to clear out all the gunk. I'm feeling pretty good today. The headache finally went away on it's own. My guts are still not right but they're not gurgling much anymore either.I'm learning to eat foods in their basic form which is something I never used to do. For example, the eggs I ate yesterday were just 4 eggs cooked in the microwave, not 4 eggs cooked with butter or bacon grease in a fry pan. The trout filets I eat are just trout cooked on the grill, not trout drowned in oil and smothered with a bunch of spices. The yellow squash is cooked in the microwave and lightly salted, not broiled in butter with a bunch of spices. The baked potato is just a potato lightly salted, not filled with sour cream and chives and cheddar cheese and who-knows-what-else I could manage to put on it. Hey, I think I found half of my problem -- I wasn't eating just the food, I was eating all the stuff that supposedly makes food taste better. In my business (computers, HP-UX systems) you have to always keep in mind the acronym KISS (Keep It Simple, Stupid!). I will have to apply that acronym to my diet and just keep the food as close to it's basic form as possible. I would have never believed you could get addicted to something like sugar. Eleven years ago I quit drinking and smoking at the same time, cold turkey. I felt crappy for a week and had cravings for about a month. This is how I feel now. I would LOVE to eat a Snickers bar right now! Even some apple/cinnamon oatmeal would do. How about a big burger with a slab of cheese and some onion and mayo(a real gut bomb)? Dammit, I want a Pepsi! I'm going to make this diet work -- I'm not giving in!Bob


----------



## bobby5832708 (May 30, 2000)

Donna,I feel better today. The headache went away and the guts are still complaining a little and I'm still constantly hungry, only not so much as yesterday. I guess we just can't eat eggs. I usually eat a 4 egg omelette on Sunday morning but in a couple of weeks I may try a couple of fried eggs cooked in -- let's see here, what am I allowed to use on this diet, olive oil. I wonder how eggs will taste fried in olive oil? On second thought maybe I'll just microwave them! Maybe it's just the quantity I eat at one time. I can't ever recall just eating one egg. Do you notice different symptoms with various quantities of eggs? How about cooking them differently (poached, fried, scrambled, etc.)? I'm determined to make this program work for me. I will give it everything I've got. Hey, I paid for it so there is no reason not to follow the instructions to the letter. Bob


----------



## WashoeLisa (Sep 12, 2000)

Hi Bob,You should start to fell better in the next couple of days. For me, it was about 4-5 days that I felt awful. Then, it was like I woke up and realized that I was doing better and then it just took off from there and I started having more energy, less pain, no IBS, ect. Also, for me, we found that while I didn;'t test reactive to pumpkin and beets, I am. That was the great thing about adding foods back in slowly. I was able to figure out the other things I react to pretty much right away.Those cravings are awful- I know! But you have the right attitude- stubborn and ready to fight to get better!







We're with ya', Bob! Lisa from Nevada


----------



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

BobWhat ever you do don't eat egg's from Denny's..A sure trip to the Bathroom...I did the allergy (skin prick) test for eggs and it come back ok...so I wasnt allergic to them...I love eggs like you do...but sometimes I can sneak one or so..here lately I have been able to eat 1 but not more then one...and have had no problem...But dont you try that now...







...Be patient and you will be so proud of the results....I promise you...just keep following your planHang in there


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

B... _____________________________________". I wonder how eggs will taste fried in olive oil? " _____________________________________The thing that works best is to use the olive oil spray, which you just spray a little on the pan like PAM.Also you hit the nail on the head with this... _____________________________________"Hey, I think I found half of my problem -- I wasn't eating just the food, I was eating all the stuff that supposedly makes food taste better. " _____________________________________Back to the eggs, though, please advise the following just for my curiosity, and also forwrd this to whichever dietician is yours (I forget who is with who...someone else handles the day to day things):1. MRT egg result2. MRT lecithin result3. Ever have a RAST or ELISA standard allergy test for either? if so result?Things are not always what they seem, so to speak, and one has to dig a little deeper. Also, (4) eggs at a time could also be a provoking dose that is above the stindard titration for egg on your test.The dilutions for antigens were perfected over 15 years on tens of thousands of samples (normals and abnormals) to approximate "typical consumption". Now I would have to ask the immunologists to be certain of the numbers, but I beleive that this is related to like the 90th percentile or so for the dilutions. Due to chemicals in many foods some foods will be cytotoxic at a high enough concentration so you must find the titration that normals do not react to only "abnormals".It is also possible, then, for this dose-dependency to rsult in a false negative, probably about 10% of the time. This is pretty low as standards go, but still means that there is a one in 10 chance of getting a false negative (your provoking dose is above the standard titration in vitro).This is why you do a phased introduction...one reason anyway. If you do have any false negative you can find it more easily during a phased reintroduction plan than in a simple rotation-elimination diet. the statistcial probabilities of getting the best end-diet possible are enhanced by using this approach. At any phase you have limited the number of any possible fale negatives, so you can find one if it occurred.Ergo, that is why we assess intake, MRT results, and any standard allergy tests in an integrative fashion. The more points you monitor, and the les variables in the equation at any time, the easier to get to the best end result.Bottom line is egg or one of the egg fractions may be a true allergen, or a false negative on one or more tests...espeically since you pointed out what appears to be reproducibility.See, this is why it is a Program...not a "test method". The test is merely an added tool which makes the Program outcomes better than not having it.MNL


----------



## bobby5832708 (May 30, 2000)

Mike,On the egg issue I've talked with Jan the dietician and she suggested trying an omelet without the yolks and see what happens. I will give that a try this weekend. In addition, I usually eat a large portion whether it be an omelet or scrambled eggs. I will also try a lesser quantity and see what happens at some time in the future. In answer to your questions:1. Egg MRT result = none2. Lecithin MRT = halfway up the green3. Nope, never had any allergy testsJan also gave me some very useful information on how to prepare different foods and also what to look for with regards to ingredients such as preservatives. There is a Chamberlains health food market about 5 minutes from my house and I have a feeling I will become a regular customer. I started the day feeling again like I was starving to death even after eating breakfast. I was even getting light-headed at times. That feeling went away by mid-morning. I'm feeling pretty good now (2PM). I never would have believed that giving up sugar (and whatever else my body is missing) would have such a dramatic effect. This is the same feeling as when I quit smoking except right now all I want is a Milky Way bar instead of a Winston. This really is not an easy thing to do but I'm determined to do it. Thanks for your advice and support!Bob


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

Bob... _________________________________________"...trying an omelet without the yolks and see what happens..." _________________________________________That's where most of the lecithin is, and various potential allergens.Since you were not tested for "egg allergy" what we have ehre is either a true IgE alergy or a dose dependent sensitivity."halfway up the green" is expected....this shows the relative change in fluid compared to controls is within the non-reactive range.but your reply "egg=none" does that mean that on your report there is ZIP showing...that is egg is blank...no color bar at all next to it? or just so small an minute as to appear nil (a little tiny slice of "green").Maybe I should ring the lab (pushing buttons on phone now) and have your report pulled so I can look at it too. _____________________________________"This is the same feeling as when I quit smoking except right now all I want is a Milky Way bar instead of a Winston. " _____________________________________ROFL....yeah I wanted Milky ways instead of KOOLS...and was so reactive to half the stuff ina Milky Way when I succumbed I paid twice...once for the KOOLS withdrawl and once for the intolerance of the MW's. And I still love them by the way bust must avoid avoid avoid.There are many possible mechanisms which contribute to the changes in how we feel during the first phase. Keep in mind that if you are following it to the letter, there are several things absent...like the chemicals that are released from immune cells that have been circulating around are no longer there. (except when you ate those eggs and blew up). Think of the body as an adaptive organism.If you are in a state of persistent immune activation, adaptation will occur. when you remove this the body must readapt to the absence of chemicals which have very specific neurologic and endocrinologic affects.Another aspect is foods which contain exorphins which may have been in your diet; foods which cause endorphins to be be released which you may have been consuming in quantity; and serotonergic foods (food which increase serotonin levels in the various "compartments").The reomoval of any one or more of these will result in a response akin to craving or desire...which of course we relate to "cannot get enough"...it is not really hunger but a food craving...actually a chemical craving, as real as if you were withdrawing from an addictive drug. These endogenous and exogenous substances are "addictive"...you grow accustomed to their effects and presence. This is also a key issue in weight managment with some people...they ebcome endorphin or serotonin junkies...and sadly the foods that they consume to get the "chemicals released" are naturally calorie-dense. Anywa thats off track sorry.Now to pinpoint the probabilities the therapist would have to do a thorough pre-diet intake analysis for several weeks...then knowing which foods intrinisclly contain what or do what, she can evaluate what has been removed from you (besides the inapproriate mediators) and then the symptoms become a matter of academic interest and intrigue...."hey see this stuff you were eating does [x]..so that is why you feel like [poo]."I have found most people do not want to pay the added cost of paying an RD to do a careful intake analysis..heck we even have software which can do a complete nutritional analysis as well, for all essential nutrients, fat-carb-protein fractions, electrolytes...whatever one wants one can have it just costs to pay people to do it.In the beginning we were real inclusive even with the nutritional intake analysis....but fouind that while it was clinically useful to the therapaist when dealing with the primary problem of IBS symptoms or migraines, for example, patients sort of prefer the "what do I need to get the job done" approach..skip the window dressing. So this part of it we set aside as an option should anyone really wnat to do that, we can...and simply provide for the fact that each eprson is going to experience a period of dissomfort as they adjust to the alterations that occur within their body, counsel them on it, and talk them through it. patients seemed to prefer less cost if it did not really bear on their immediate goal of symptom reduction.OK see while I have been pecking away the lab brought me your assays. You are right absolutely positively no cell mediated reaction to eggs....this makes the dose-related reactivity less interesting than an allergy to an "egg fraction".So, if you do an egg challenge as Jan suggested try a small dose of egg white only and wait. Try to find a "subclinical egg reaction level". If one toelrates one egg whit one might try one whole egg. Or up the egg white dose to two...you and the dietician decide which way you like.As one can see this does make it a lot easier to isolate any possible comorbid allergy...instead of having to sort out 20-30 things you only have to sort through 4-5. And this is cheaper than paying for an alergy test too....and even then the tests only suggest alergy as they detect the immunoglobulin presence..which does not gurantee an actual reaction occurs. In your case, though, they would coreelate I suspect.MNL


----------



## bustaphur (May 24, 2001)

Well you all convinced me to try it. I talked to Jan today and am having the kit sent to me this week. I'm getting excited already and I just hung the phone up with her!


----------



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

Welcome







That's geat and I am sure you will be so happywith the results you will feel...Let us know how we can help you any way....It really does work..Talk to Lisa and Julia they can tell you about LEAP...I forgot I can too


----------



## WashoeLisa (Sep 12, 2000)

Hi Bustaphur,I am so glad you are going to give this a shot!!It is hard work and the beginning is not easy- as witnessed by Bob- but it it SOOOOO worth it!!Let us know how it goes!!Lisa from Nevada


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

Bustie...Plus I think you will find Jan very very helpful. She is one of the most respected RD's in her profession, and her knowledge base is quite broad. She brings a lot to the HomeCare Program and to the total program development in general, and this is why I asked her to assume the position of directing the HC Program. She also has a nutritional therapy discussion board for other matters of a general nutrition nature, writes for some of the magazines, etc etc.I forget the url of the nutriton board offhand, be sure to ask her, and I will post it later on when I get a chance to go look it up again. That way people can maybe get a few freebies off her on general nutrition questions on everything from diabetes to CHF to you-name-it etc.







MNL


----------



## bobby5832708 (May 30, 2000)

Bustaphur,Glad to hear you are going to start the LEAP program. It will be interesting to see what foods you are reactive to and also what happens when you eliminate those offending foods. I started the actual diet last Friday beginning with lunch, so this is day 5 for me. I know that food sensitivities are probably about 70% of the cause of my IBS-D and I never would have found what foods bother me without this program. I've spent 30 years trying this-and-that and going to doctors who do all kinds of tests only to find nothing wrong and I still have the aches and pains and the 'squirts' as bad as ever. I am hoping this program will make life better for me and I'm sure it will also be very beneficial for you.This is the first program I have tried where I feel like I'm actually accomplishing something. Most of the dietary advice I've received in the past has been essentially useless. Example: doctor says to eliminate dairy. That's what they automatically tell everyone! I know that a glass of milk will tear me up but I can eat some Havarti cheese or even Blue cheese (or other stinky cheeses) on saltines and have no problem as long as I eat a reasonable amount. I get my LEAP results back and find I am very reactive to cows milk but not too reactive to the various cheeses they test for. This confirms my suspicions and tells me that the doctors diagnosis is much too broad and that they were probably just guessing anyway. Example: no doctor ever suggested to quit sugar. LEAP results show me very reactive to cane sugar and this is the hardest substance for me to give up -- it's like trying to quit smoking. Without the LEAP tests how would I have ever known cane sugar was a reactive substance for me?Example: the LEAP tests show I'm very reactive to corn. That includes things like corn syrup and corn oil. Nobody before even came close to finding this. They all told me to increase my vegetable intake and since I really like corn I used that as my main vegetable. I got to a point in life where I wasn't eating really any veggies because I found that a burger on a bun wouldn't affect me too bad but if I ate a complete meal I was usually suffering afterwards. It was the corn! I also love cornbread -- mmm, I can still smell it coming out of the oven -- I can see myself adding some Mazola margarine made from corn oil -- I just saw myself eating half the pan of cornbread, that was good, now let me go spend the afternoon in the bathroom. There goes the cornbread! How would I have ever found corn was a major problem without the LEAP tests?This test makes it much easier to plan meals when you know exactly what foods to avoid, not just a broad category like dairy or meat or vegetables or spices. Let us know how you do!Bob


----------



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

BobYou didnt sneak no Milky Way did you







For years the Doctors told me to give up some many different foods and I did and that wasnt even causing the problem...and most of the foods they tell you to stay away from if you have IBS never bothered me and I stayed away for nothing.That is why I really like working with Leap because the test will show you just the foods you need to take out of your diet....Glad you are hanging in there Bob....Are you starting to feel better


----------



## bobby5832708 (May 30, 2000)

Donna,Nope, no Milky Way bars! Actually, if it isn't on my list I don't eat it. The last 'dose' of cane sugar I had was last Friday morning -- my package of instant oatmeal -- I started phase 1 of the LEAP diet last Friday beginning with lunch. Today is the first day I've felt reasonably well and didn't feel like I was starving to death. I ate breakfast and actually felt pretty good until noontime. After I ate lunch I felt much better and as of right now (4:45PM) I still am not really that hungry. Today is day 5 and everybody said I would feel crappy for about 5 days. You're right! The occasional light-headedness has gone away and I am not craving the candy bars like I was a couple of days ago. Good thing there are no quantity limits on this diet. I've been eating plenty of food and trying to keep the fish, veggies, nuts, beans, and fruit in the proper proportions.I can't wait for phase 2 so I can add more foods back into my diet. I'll be happy just to add chicken and salmon. When I can add rice back in then I will be back at the sushi bar! This program makes perfect sense! Why couldn't something like this have come along 30 years ago? I have been with my current doctor for about 3 years now and have not asked him for any diet advice. I told him that I was diagnosed with IBS years ago and he is one of the few doctors I have ever been to that knows what IBS is all about. When I was feeling particularly bad last year he immediately authorized a colonoscopy and blood tests to see if anything was wrong. Doctors are great for that kind of thing, seeing if there are any physical problems. They can also give you medicine that covers up the symptoms fairly well, but I have never had a doctor give me good (and I mean really good) dietary advice like I have been getting with the LEAP program. Time to start cooking dinner!Bob


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

Comment....FYI B. brings up an intersting aspect of dietary management for IBS in modern America...we are becoming asd much the Children of the Corn as we have been the Children of the Wheat.OOOPPSSS someone banging the office door...must be fire in the building being this insistent. If I do not return in 5 monutes please call WPB Fire Dept.OK...oh Jeez the "copy machine guy" ("ya needs ta sign deeze papers for da new copy machine"). Wow now that's a national emergency. No wonder he was banging my door off the hinges.







Anyway. Yes, corn is becoming a problem for several reasons. One is its prevalence as you have noted, and the fact that it not only hides in things but that it also hides under assumed names. Like wheat, consumption per year is increasing and if one is predisposed to loss of oral tolerance the more of something you consume without properly rotating your foods the greater the likelihood of it becoming a problem. So the more prevalent it becomes the more difficult it becomes to keep under control in our diet.Then we have the fact that we do not know exactly how much normal corn we are consuming at how much Genetically Modified (BtCorn) we are consuming, though I can state a bunch of stats about how many hectares of each is now planted in the USA etc etc. But the bottom line is that So much of the Bt corn is used in corn "by product" and prepared corn products, that it may be cause for concern. No testing has been done on humans to determine whether the insertion of the genetic material from that bacteria, which now makes Bt corn sort of produce its own pesticide, is going to have any affect (and at what dose) on the gastroimmune "interface"..that is, will this contribute to the problem of NON IgE immunocyte reactions..???The position has been with GM foods that if the genetic material inserted is not from what is already a known ALLERGEN, then it is Presumed safe. And since the govt. branch which regulates the industry which owns this technology shares ownership of the patents for said technlogy I was not surprised to see the outcome of congresional hearng on the matter 2 years ago...no change in procedure for the forseeable future.All I can say is this...the immunologist who developed the MRT assay has been working at this technology and related technologies for over 2 decades. That means for over 20 years he and his staff have been mixing and making the "test antigens" and the formulae have been well established. In the past several years, there have been some of the test antigen "mixtures" which began behaving in unexpected ways after preparation, requiring major readjustments in procedures. The ones "misbehaving" correlate well with product which have undergone genetic modification and entered the food chain, thus have entred the "food extracts" which are prepared from said food chain.Personally I also shown signs of losing tolerance to corn in the last year after having been tolerant of corn ingestion all my life (my sensitivities have been elsewhere).I guess, as usual, we will have to wait until mass numbers iof people with obvious health problems do or do not appear to find out, since we have all become basically human guinea pigs for the GM food concept.Eurpeans have not been so willing to do so. they have had GM food riots, torn GM potatoes from the ground and virtually rioted to get their governments to ban the importation of GM foods from the USA.Oh, I know, there goes that silly "Eurocentricism" again, eh?







Eat well. Think well. be well.MNLMNL


----------



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

Bob,You are doing so good...be sure to keep coming back here and sharing your success with others.I can remember feeling bad when I stopped putting the things in my system...It is a pretty strange feeling you go through...So see that just goes to show by taking the things out of our diet would make you feel like that and it just goes to show that certain foods has that effect...but everyonehas different foods and I am glad I can still eat sugar...


----------



## WashoeLisa (Sep 12, 2000)

Terrific news, Bob!!Keep it up, as I know you will!!The withdrawl is the worst, but now you are on the good side of that.LIsa from Nevada


----------



## bobby5832708 (May 30, 2000)

Day 7 of phase 1 (actually starting phase 2 as of lunch) and there are some noticeable differences:Before: I used to get really hungry and then eat what was probably too much food and not the correct foods on top of that. Eating would calm me down for a while and then the severe hunger would start again. There was a pretty constant cycle of bouncing from 'starvation' to being 'full' three times a day. After 1 week: Now my system seems to be much better balanced. I get moderately hungry around mealtimes but I don't go into 'starvation mode' anymore. I still probably eat too much food but when I eat I don't get the massive calming effect mainly because I don't get so hungry like I used to.I have had to take 3 doses of Imodium this week to slow things down. For me a dose is 1/2 of a tablet, which usually is just enough to slow things down without clogging me up. After talking with Jan I am going to reduce the fiber intake. I've made 'cream of spelt' for breakfast -- it has the consistency of Cream of Wheat and a taste sort of like oatmeal with some nuts in it -- the last several mornings and it has lots of fiber. Also the sunflower seeds and soy nuts add to the amount of fiber. I've never pooped so much as I did yesterday! I mean real poop, not water with lots of pain. I guess some fiber is good, too much is not!I took my son to get his learners permit today. I made it thru the wait at the DMV office without having to use the toilet. Amazing! I didn't think I could do it but I did! No real discomfort either. Now I get to go cruising with my son and hope he doesn't crash the car. I think my nerves can handle it. I just have to figure out which of our cars he should learn to drive in and which is safer, just in case something unexpected happens. I can hear myself now --- "I gotta go! Get me to a toilet now!". The next few weeks should be interesting.In general, things are looking good. I've unexpectedly lost 8 pounds. With all the food I've been eating I don't see how. Maybe it's because I'm eating the proper foods for my body. The doctor has said for years that I was about 30 pounds overweight. I'll have to see where my weight levels off at. Losing weight is not one of my goals but if it happens that's fine with me.Dinner time! Gotta eat!Bob


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

amplification: ___________________________________". I guess some fiber is good, too much is not! __________________________________Bingo. This is one of mnay aspects of being on a D program...you are working through step by step under competent supervision a measn of "rebalancing" you GI function and diet in the absence of things which provoke the inapproriate release of mediators which aggravate the gastroneuro system. Step by step you get to a place where the person is some specific degree better than they were as the process progresses.I'm very pleased to see you are taking the process to heart, er, to gut.







MNLPS ___________________________________"I think my nerves can handle it. I just have to figure out which of our cars he should learn to drive in and which is safer, just in case something unexpected happens. " ____________________________________The way to answer this question is very logical, as the psychotherapist would tell you: "follow your GUT instinct. WHICH car do you INTUITIVELY feel better about driving with him in? Whichever does NOT make you feel that involuntary emotional/stress response in the gut (you know the feeling) use that car. DISREGARD all other considerations and use the one that makes you COMFY!! This will signiciantly reduce the chances of any problem. you already proved you can go through a workday now with reduce chance of problems already. So figure the lesson the same way...Anyway, that would b my [unsolicited] advice to ya!MNL


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

Oh I missed this important point: ____________________________________"I've unexpectedly lost 8 pounds. With all the food I've been eating I don't see how. Maybe it's because I'm eating the proper foods for my body. " ______________________________________the weight loss during the cleansing phase (I) is water weight. Almost everyone loses 6-10 lbs of excess water they been carrying around.Some of the mediastors released in the bowel wall and blod vessle alter permeability in the course of doing their job. The loosen the junctions of the little blood vessles so immun cells can get in and out of the blood vessels and lymph vessels easier (basically remember the cells are reacting as if there was some danger there...some pathogen...and are doing things in response they should not do...so this is one of the saide effects).Sometimes it is so significant that in tests great big molecules can get through the gut wall the worng direction and produce big immune complexes in the blood and worsen the reactions.In any event, when you remove the vasoactive nmediators, you lose the mechanisms which has resulted in the water retetntiona dn you shed it.often, esp. in people with comorbid obesity, scale weight is lost in a second ohse which is not water but fat. Why? Some people have been sonsuming high caloric density foods as a result of them being endorphinergic, serotonergic or exorphin containing. These foods tend to be sweets and fatty and thus high caloric density.Cut them out when you cut out the reactive foods an caloric intake drops, so weight drops, even though the person feels they are eating mroe volume. They ofetn are, but the caloric density (what is it 9 calories per gram of fat?) is chopped by 30-40%. So the weight can drop, and stop, according to the "fat-o-stat" postulate, as much as 10% below the persons normostatic body weight. Jan can explain the "+/- 10% Range Postulate" to you in more detail if you want.I have had some patients lose 30-40 pounds and gain new boyfriends in the process...and girlfriends for that matter...but thats another story.







I lost 6 or 7 pounds of water...but over the first year of having normalized gut function I gained back 8-10 pounds of actual non-water scale weight which would appear to be, uh, "beltline weight" as I was able to eat a healthier balanced diet and my nutritional balance improved.MNL


----------



## bobby5832708 (May 30, 2000)

Mike, I really appreciate your guidance as I follow the program. Things are looking really good so far!Tonight at dinner something happened that has not occured in a verrrrry long time. I was actually FULL! I had to throw away almost half of my baked potato because I just wasn't hungry anymore.Usually I eat and eat and I stop when I think I've eaten enough even though the hunger sensation was still there. On occasion I have been known to eat for hours at a time and still not be really full. I didn't do this on a regular basis but several times a month I would just completely pig-out. I don't know where all the food went (actually, yes I do! right into the toilet over the next day or so!) and with the actual quantities I used to eat you'd think I should've been 400 pounds (I've been 200 +/- 10 for years). Tonight I cooked a good-sized salmon steak and a big baked potato. I couldn't finish the potato. Since I was full I didn't go back and cook my yellow squash even though I wanted to eat some. I think I'm going to have to reduce my portion size if my body is now going to signal me when to stop eating. I'm just not used to this happening!Another thing that is strange, I worked outside on the yard and worked on the cars all day. I drank literally gallons of water (I have consumed vast quantities of water for years, I learned that real quick after moving to Florida) because it was pushing 90 degrees and I was really sweating. As I finished up this evening I noticed that I didn't have the severe hunger I usually would have after a day such as this. I was just moderately hungry and not even close to getting the 'shakes'. I didn't eat a big lunch either, just a chicken breast and a handful of sunflower seeds. **Jan, don't worry, I will eat more veggies tomorrow!**I think I've got the car situation figured out for my son learning to drive. He's stuck with the Town Car. I don't care if he thinks it is a 'boat' or a 'Grandpa's car', I love the car and think it will be the best one for him to navigate the highways of Central Florida. It blends right in, nobody will notice him. That's another thing I love about the car -- cops don't seem to be especially attracted to it. It drives great at 90 on I-95 (your favorite road) for many miles at a time (with the Valentine 1 in operation, of course). Well, tomorrows another adventure! Thanks again, Mike.Bob


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

BOB:The physical things, oversimplified, you experience are the consequences of a body which has undergoen a substantial change in its basic, homeostatic, condition. Keep in mind too, besides the other issues about cravings and chemicals we talk about, that some of the up to 100 mediators that can be involved also affect metabolic rate, at rest and under exercise, which will also affect the caloric desire and caloric need equations. So you are in a phase or normalization. That is why we nick-named that protocol the LEAP ImmunoCalm protocol: your immune syetm is calming down...so your Lifestyle is being altered through Eating modification which improves the Performance of your body. Hey, isn't that maybe where the whole LEAP acronym came from?







____________________________________"He's stuck with the Town Car. I don't care if he thinks it is a 'boat' or a 'Grandpa's car', I love the car and think it will be the best one for him to navigate the highways of Central Florida" __________________________________Stuck? heck with that if it was mu kid I would want him wrapped in 4 tons of solid American Steel too! If he hots something or they hit him...well, he is likely to just simpy crush it and survive unscathed. I know your fears..imagine being in Palm beach county with all the Lincolns down here driven by tufts of Blue Hair with Hands! ____________________________________"That's another thing I love about the car -- cops don't seem to be especially attracted to it. It drives great at 90 on I-95 (your favorite road) for many miles at a time (with the Valentine 1 in operation, of course). " ________________________________________LOL. You sound like a man after my own lead foot. I actaully prefer the turnpike as it is less heavily patrolled....and have a Passport 8500 instead of the V1..sometimes I do wish I had the arrows but the Ka range and laser are incredible with the 8500.On my last-leg home from up north last week, [I always jump off 95 and onto the turnpike at Ft Pierce] I discovered (4) things following a 740IL from Ft. P to Jupiter1. The "Q" will not allow engagement of the cruise control over 90 mph (gotta keep yer foot on the pedal over 90...gotta get that reprogrammed)2. The passenger side outside mirror starts to whistle at about 112-115 mph otherwise all's quiet until about there3. I could not find where (what speed) the party-pooper chip kicks in..[chickened out...did not want to pass the 740 and be in front, nor lose the Beemer keeping the back door shut...rocking chair is just fine with me)4. The distance-time relationship between Ft. Pierce and Jupiter compresses dramatically at those speeds.And the beat goes on...MNoLimits


----------



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

BOB





















WAY TO GO


----------



## bobby5832708 (May 30, 2000)

Thanks Donna!! Today was another good day. I ate only what I am supposed to eat and in lesser quantities than I had been consuming previously. My system seems much more 'balanced'. I don't get the severe hunger I used to. I also don't seem to suddenly run out of energy either. It's like the 'edge' has been taken off. I even had just 1 normal poop today, no pains or cramping and this is probably the first weekend in a long time that I didn't have to use the toilet for extended periods. I didn't come close to finishing the Sunday paper like I usually do! Why couldn't this program have been around 30 years ago?!?!Bob


----------



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

Bob,I feel like you " I sure wish this program had been around along time ago " If it was I dont think my Doctor would have found it....He still cant believe I am not running to his office and giving him all my money







I like learning about the foods....and I can really tell that I feel better...I have learned that chocolate and excedrin dont go hand and hand...both have sodium benzonate in them







I would have never been able to figure that out without going thru the blood test...Glad ya feel better


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

BOB: ________________________________________"Why couldn't this program have been around 30 years ago?!?!" ________________________________________Actually this is a very good question for which there is a very precise answer.It is not like the group of immunologist/allergist clinicians and researchers who have been studying this approach and the team that ended up developing it just started in 1993.The literature shows that this has been studied all the way back to the 70's, and even back to the 1950's by Dr. Bryant.Many many times Pasula and Brostoff and Sandberg and even in the old days Fell was working with them, Kniker, and independently Stefanini and the others in Italy and of late Bengtsson in Sweden...decades of clinical experimentation and observation and study went into trying to come to grips with the phenomena of NON Ig[x] mediated food and chemical sensitivities and the symptoms they can generate.The key problem was you could never get the immunocyte reactions that occur in the small bowel and microvasculature isolated to study, and a clinical means of reliably isolating what dietary components provoked them in different people. Only antigen-antibody reactions could be somewhat predicted by lab tests, and these are not the primary mechanism in many peoples symptoms, such that even when isolated and removed symptoms would persist.The limitations were that to study it you would have to go into the SMALL BOWEL and isolate it and then challenge the guts integrated systems with what should be harmless food or chemicals and then recover the contents and see what appeared.This was not really begun until I think 1993-94 by Bengtsson in Sweden. So he was the first to actually capture the non IgE, cell-mediated reactions to dietary components in peopel with symptoms that present as IBS and are diagnosed as IBS (d-predominant and cyclics). In fact, until the last conference of the AAAAI, mainstream allergists did not even accept that such reactions existed due to the fact they had not been able to isolate them. According to some attendees from Tulane University who contacted us after the conference, there is now a growing acceptance that this indeed is real after all (no surprise here) and is an important mechanism in symptom generation and that "something needs to be done".Luckily, it was already, since there has been this group who was first able to isolate these reactions in vitro (in a test tube so to speak) as far back as the mid 1980's.The problem is that there are too many mechanisms involved and too many possible mediators to make it clinically practical to try to isolate the reactions based on analysis for each specific mediator pattern associated with each specific immunocyte type. This is great for research but not practical clinically if you could just cut to the chase and find the common end point&#8230;does the immune system (non mast cell reactions&#8230;we can already get isolate those several ways but they are in the minority), react inappropriately or not. What was needed was a way to simply go to the common end point of any such reaction regardless of the mechanisms and be able to isolate whether a person was experiencing it and what provoked it....thus to avoid it and then reduce the symptoms which result.No technology accurate enough to produce a real "quantitative assay" of that common end point, and degree of quantified response, existed until several years ago.The devices used to analyze blood cells in plasma have had intrinsic weaknesses in their methods which make them fine for doing basic hematology studies, but not accurate enough to discriminate minute fluid shifts from the white cells to the plasma as occur in cellular immunocyte reactions.So you had no TOOL with which to be able to determine which were the WORST offending foods and chemicals and which were the LEAST offending foods and chemicals so as to contrive a program based on that plus allergy assessment and then optimize the patients dietary intake.The biggest help was the development of more powerful and faster computers in the late 1980s and throughout the 1990's. This allowed for the implementation of a new "method of measurement" of whole blood for immunocyte response which was patented in 3/2000 to be developed. This in turn allowed a test for the common end point of all cell mediated reactions, including platelet reactions, to be developed...and patented in 9/2000. If not for the power of the first 486 PC's a few years back, the method used simply would not run as computers to make the method work existed only at the mainframe level...and any such testing based on devices which required that technology platform to operate them would have been so costly to develop that the test cost would be prohibitive. I think few would see the benefit of a $4,000 test for which dietary components produce gut pain and diarrhea...just take the Lomotil and Immodium...its cheaper.So it was less the development of the instrumentation (which while proprietary is indeed nothing astounding per se) it is the ability to make the machinery do certain things using computing power which is now cheap to generate and thus making the technology practical to develop and to continue to perfect.So this is the main reason that until recently the dietary programs used were at best of modest benefit unless you went so far that you removed so many foods and chemicals that most victims were on a stoneage diet to get symptom remission....then the arduous process of oral challenges would begin.And even that does not work well enough since the reactions do not follow the nice rules of allergic reactions so they are very difficult to isolate and repeat. They are often dose dependent and delayed-onset....so the challenges either often missed the provoking dose, or could nor reproduce the other effect of combinant provocations.While there is still more work to do, and the process is not yet perfect, it has become effective enough to be very effective clinically in specific people.With that I hope I answered the question and have to run on now. Keep up the good work...you are getting there.Eat well. Think well. Be well.MNL


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

PS BOB...Did you save me the Sports section?







MNL


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

Bob et al....The summary of an attestation, published in LANCET, from researchers in Norway who study these issues with specificity.There expeience and observations expalin why not only the prinmary gut specific symptoms recede when fod intolerance is overcome, but in the simplest terms possible, why other things feel better as well. This is a preocess of SYSTEMIC immunocyte activation, so the consequences are felt, either subtly or severly person to person, in other body systems. remove the immne activation and everything feels better: ________________________Lancet 2000 Jul 29;356(9227):400-1 Relation Between Food Provocation and Systemic Immune Activation in Patients with Food Intolerance.Jacobsen MB, Aukrust P, Kittang E, Muller F, Ueland T, Bratlie J, Bjerkeli V, Vatn MH.Section of Gastroenterology, Rikshospitalet, University of Oslo, N-0027 Oslo, NorwaySection of Clinical Immunology and Infectious Diseases, Rikshospitalet, University of Oslo, N-0027 Oslo, NorwaySection of Endocrinology, Rikshospitalet, University of Oslo, N-0027 Oslo, NorwayMedical Department and Research Institute of Internal Medicine, Rikshospitalet, University of Oslo, N-0027 Oslo, NorwayMedical Department, Vestfold Sentral Hospital, Tï¿½nsberg, Norway We found that food provocation in food intolerant patients was characterised by a general and systemic immune activation accompanied by an increase in systemic symptoms. Our findings might be important for the understanding of the mechanisms involved in the pathogenesis of food intolerance.Publication Types: ï¿½	Letter ________________________________________All the technology has done is developed a clinical shortcut, a way of cutting-to-the-chase, of isolating the systemic immune activation that is known to exist, and from multiple pathways, and what in the diet provokes it and to what degeree of sensitivity...an important aspect since it is a condition of degrees unlike true food allergy with is like a light switch: on or off.Eat well. Think well. be well.MNL


----------



## bustaphur (May 24, 2001)

I received my kit on Friday--can't do the blood test until next week because I'm going out of town, but I'm keeping the food diary for the whole time (figured the more information, the better).I can't wait to get started on this program--last night was another reminder of why I decided to go for it (bad D night). Fingers crossed!


----------



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

My fingers are crossed for you.....Lets us know how we can help you when you get your results backI think you will be happy with the results and will feel so much better...


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

BUSTIE!Enjoy the trip. When you get home time to get to work!







MNL


----------



## bobby5832708 (May 30, 2000)

Donna, Mike, Lisa,I am almost thru phase 2 and there are several things I notice:1. This past weekend I did lots of 'physical labor' doing yard work and car maintenance. We're talking about jacking up the car and removing wheels, changing oil by crawling underneath the cars, filling garbage cans with yard debris, etc. I didn't get hungry very suddenly and run out of energy like I usually do. Instead I slowly got hungry throughout the day and ate reasonable amounts of food when I did eat. The other thing that I just now realized is that I didn't get my usual backache after all the work I did. I've always wondered if the pains coming from my lower back were, at times, not my back and it's associated muscles, but maybe part of my digestive system that was cramping up and to me it felt just like a backache. 2. On good days my system used to tell me when to poop by giving me a strong 2 minute warning usually around mid morning. I literally had 2 minutes or less to get to a toilet or there would be problems. On bad days I had 2 minute warnings all day long and this is the symptom I need to eliminate the most as it's impossible to lead a decent life when you're always going from toilet to toilet. Now, I've noticed that the 'urge to go' builds slowly over a 5 to 10 minute period. Now I usually poop several times in the morning (real poop, no water!) and then am good until evening when I go again. It's been a week now and no D attacks. If I can make it past 10 days without a D attack that would be a world's record (for me). I honestly can't remember anytime in my life going for 2 weeks without an attack, although at times I could do a week (most of the time I couldn't make it two days!).3. The cravings for candy or other sugary foods has subsided. Now I could care less about eating foods with cane sugar. For a sweet snack I eat either an apple or a banana and that works fine for me.So far I'm doing fine on the LEAP program. I haven't added back in everything that is recommended because I don't like some of those foods. I'm still trying to keep the veggies, meats, fruits, and nut products in the proper proportions although the last couple of days I'm eating too much zucchini (barely cooked with only salt on it). Thankfully I can now eat salmon and chicken in this phase. I've been a regular customer at the fish counter at my grocery store. WD40,I kind of agree with not making drastic changes to your diet while on vacation. If your system is like mine, you will feel really crappy for a few days when you start the program. Enjoy your vacation as best as you can before doing a major diet change. When you get back then you can plan on feeling lousy for a couple of days. Just don't overdo it on vacation!Mike,I'm done with the sports section from the Sunday paper now! I just haven't had the 'reading time' I usually do! Another benefit = no toilet seat imprint (ring around the butthole) from sitting there for hours. Keep smiling everyone! I am!!!


----------



## WashoeLisa (Sep 12, 2000)

Bob,I am sooooo happy for you!!!







Terrific news!! We lost our modem and surge protector last Friday to a lightening strike and are just now back online. I was dying to know how you were doing- what terrific news!! Isn't it amazing to feel so good and "normal"? Bustaphur,Can't wait to see how you do when you get home from vacation. Have a wonderful trip!Lisa from Nevada


----------



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

BobbyI know you can do it....As each day goes by you will notice the results...Isnt that something when the foods is gone the you can look back and see where it was causing that much pain...unbelievable..







I hope you get past 10 days as of now mine is working on 5 1/2 months and that is such a miracle...I was getting so tired of running to the Doctors and hospitals last year ...On one hospital trip I got out on a wednesday and was back in on friday morning..







Another good day today..On my way to work I bet all of these fast food restraunt wonder where I am...I couldnt make it to work and would have to stop and run in their bathrooms in the morning....To sick to buy any food ...Just had to potty..


----------



## bobby5832708 (May 30, 2000)

Donna,I know exactly what you mean about the fast-food restaurants! I didn't stop there to get food -- I stopped mostly to get RID of food! Isn't it terrible that I know where most of the McDonalds and Burger King restaurants are in Central Florida and which ones have a single-head and which are double-headers? I would usually stop at one with a double-head because being rushed is not an option when having an attack. Home Depot and Lowes stores are also a great stopping place. In the past week they all missed me!Everyone,This morning is another good morning. One more day and I can start on phase 3. That'll be great as now I can bring beef back into my diet. I hope that I can continue making progress and someday I will have a digestive system that approaches that of a 'normal' person. I don't expect to ever be fully 'cured' but something had to give! I just couldn't keep living like I had been. If I can eliminate a good portion of my symptoms I will be very happy. Heck, I'm already very happy with the progress I've made so far! Last night my son had his high school graduation ceremony. I made it from home, to the school, sat thru the entire presentation, took lots of pictures, met with family and friends, and made it back home without having to even think of using a toilet. That in itself is worth the entire cost of this program. I would not have been able to do this 3 months ago without loading up on Bentyl and Imodium and then using the toilet several times thruout the evening. I've even been known to have to stop while just driving between home and the school. Yep, major changes have already occured.Thanks for all your encouragement!!Bob


----------



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

You dont know how happy I am for you ....I am glad that I stayed here and shared my story with others. That just maybe they could have found some relief that I have...I knew I wasnt the only one out there suffering this bad..I just didnt know what was the matter...I am not here trying to promote LEAP and I am sure some people believe that is my purpose here...But it real isnt..I know if I can feel alot better it is possible for others..Bob keep doing the next right thing when it come to your food....


----------



## bobby5832708 (May 30, 2000)

Oops! I miscalculated. Today I can start phase 3. I just got back from the store with the 'safe' foods that I like. I'm back to eating sushi now that I can have rice. Also I can add beef back in but I may wait a couple of days for that. I used the scale at the store and I have lost 11 pounds so far. Believe me, I'm not trying to lose weight -- I'm probably still eating more than I should -- but it's a nice side benefit of this program. I've still got to lose 19 more pounds if I want to get to my 'ideal' weight (I think those weight charts the doctors have are about 20% off anyway) but I'm not going to go around hungry. If my weight drops down that far then that's fine, if not ....... oh well! As long as I feel good I don't much care what my weight is.I wonder how many overweight people are actually having a reaction to the foods they are eating--- not the quantity of food but the actual food itself. Just another of the many questions I have.Bob


----------



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

BobYuck







I dont think I could eat raw fish...Glad you are on phase three now..and I bet you are too..Way To Go.For me another good day







Tomorrow I have a class from 8-5 and I am not worried one bit about going....Enjoy your weekend


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

COMMENT; ______________________________"I wonder how many overweight people are actually having a reaction to the foods they are eating" ______________________________More than we thought, we found out when the beta clinics were open and we were seeing hundreds of symptomatic people.The greater the degree of constitutional symptoms which accompany the added avoirdupois the higher the probability was they were test-positive.This is the "observational marker"....Some folks have claimed it to be causal...inceased lipogenesis decreased lipolysis blah blah. So far it seems like that is a theory...and just that.More observable was the the aberrtains in eating patterns. I think in this case the loss of oral tolerance was secondary, largely due to overconsumption of calorie dense foods which either contain endogenous substances like exorphins, or which elicit serotonin or endorphin release...or both...the people become 5HT or endorphin junkies for stress redution etc. then overconsume combined with relative ascetic lifestyle. the water weight is secondary to the local effect of mediators released in the gut which dilate the local blood vessels to let lymphocytes and macrophages move around better and the water is redistributed accordingly.But that is a different protocol....anywat that is also a way simplified but observable sequence which, while it is romantic and magical for some food intolerance people to wax hyopthetically about fat metabolism, I am not so sure that the evidence for that so far is compelling.MNL


----------



## bobby5832708 (May 30, 2000)

This weekend I tried an experiment to see if eggs really are still a problem for me. On Thursday and Friday I ate the same foods and felt fine. Saturday morning I cooked up an omelet with 5 egg whites and 1 whole egg, the worst tasting omelet I've ever made. Three and a half hours later, KA-BLAMM! I had about a two minute warning and then spent the next hour on the toilet catching up on my reading. There's got to be something in the eggs that my system just doesn't tolerate well even though I tested almost nil for reactivity to eggs. No problem -- I just won't eat eggs unless I need a good 'cleaning'. There's plenty of other foods I can eat without any problems!Bob


----------



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

BobStay away from the eggs....They have upset my stomach alot of times...I like them but dont eat them often...I use to eat sometimes before I went to get groceries so I wouldnt by alot of junk...and there is many of times after I ate that I would have to leave my cart sit in the store and find the closest bathroom.....I always still ended up buying junk


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

BOB....late for a meeting...in ahurry..comment: ________________________________________"This weekend I tried an experiment to see if eggs really are still a problem for me. On Thursday and Friday I ate the same foods and felt fine. Saturday morning I cooked up an omelet with 5 egg whites and 1 whole egg, the worst tasting omelet I've ever made. Three and a half hours later, KA-BLAMM" __________________________________________Probability of actual food "Allergy" to one of egg fractions seems confirmed by repeatable oral challenge. I would prepare myself mentally for a whole egg free diet until you have been in remission longer...when we may be able to experiment with different egg fractions to see if there is a threshold of provcation below which you have some tolerance.MNL


----------



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

MikeJust wanted you to know that I sent someone to your website to fill out the prescreening form..She is a older lady that has been so sick with the exact same symptoms I have had all her life..She is the mother to a friend here at work and she is getting out of the hospital today for D and nausea and all the other symptoms...She has had IBS-D all of her life...She has notice such a huge difference in my here at work...expecially now that I am always here at work and not sick....I have almost 40 hours saved up here at work with just sick time...Talk about a miracle..They were talking to me about John Hopkins for IBS-D and I told her maybe fill out the prescreening for first...All her testing has come back just good old IBS...







.


----------



## Frodo (May 7, 2002)

What about LEAP test if you live in another cauntry like Spain. It is posible to do it where i live? Thank you very much.


----------



## WD40 (Jun 7, 1999)

Hi guys - read up on your post and experience to see how we match up. I am on day 3 of phase 1 and just had my second bout of the day of loose stool with slight cramping. I am having cravings for chocolate mostly (but that's not unusual for "this" time of month!







). I have noticed some slight hunger but I fix it with cottage cheese and pineapple. I think the fat in the cottage cheese helps me feel fuller. I was a little worried when I had my second bout tonight but now I see that we all go thru some kind of flushing of our system. Were you ever queasy the first week? I have noticed I haven't been as nauseated as normal but I've been expecting to feel some of that the first week. Luckily I don't have to avoid cane sugar and it's actually in my phase 1. The strange thing is that I've mostly avoided it so that I'm not tempted to eat anything else sweet. Considering I am lusting after dark chocolate Dove bars that's a good thing, I think! I'm just trying to eat things in as natural a form as possible per Jan's advice.Keep us up to date as there's quite a few of us following your progress! I'm glad to hear you're doing so well, it sounds like your life is fun again! I'll keep my progress posted on the "Hey MikeNL...?" thread.ohnometo, Washoe, Mike, etc....HI!


----------



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

WD40Keep on sticking with the plan because it really works...It does sound like Lisa has her life back and so do I







I have been able to do so many things that I had so much fear doing before.I cant wait to go on vacation this summer...I am sure your days will get like ours...


----------



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

Hey Bob Just checking to see how things are going with you


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

WhoaDiarrhea40:Sorry. been a way with business for 2 days or so...this damn "work" thing keeps getting in the way.It is expected in Phase one that the transition period will be at least 7 sometimes maybe 10, days. Evrryones body is different and everyones reaction-response profile is different. People go through this period of instability as we have flipped your entire dietary structure backwards, upside down, and are removing from your body the constant release of chemical mediators which have specific effects to which a persons body will adjust to over the years. This can cause a wide range of discomforts.These will pass as the process continues. Another purpose of this method is it also allows us to isolate things other eating plans will often not isolate: Are you one of the people with COMORBID actual food ALLERGY, ora pseudoallergy to something which NO blood test naywehre can isolate since it is a LOCAL cell-specific mechanism? Once you remove all the substances which triggered non-allergic abnormal reactions of circulating immunocyte classes, it is easier to isolate any real allergy or pseudoallergy during the early phases. Only things which showed no cellular response are eaten, and in a limited number but balanced, so if anything persists of an actaul allergic-type reaction it will be easily isolatable and reproducible during the phase 1-2 periods. So we can get rid of that too.There are a whole array of "objectives" upon which the protocols are based...each one the part of a puzzle that is harc to assmeble, but over the years and using the best tools available, the system was develioped which is able to do so and produce better overall outcomes in the subject population than other "eating plans" can.Just keep in mind what each of the other people has related and you will see your experience parallels theirs and all the other thousands who have been through this process.Also rememebr that at any time you have a question or difficulty get the question out to your dietician right away...that email works 24 hours! She is monitoring your symptom progressions and neneds any feedback which falls outside the norm of the discomforts that we mentioned up front that will be expereinced nd will pass with 100% adherance to the plan.What was that old saying about keeping one's eye on the prize? LOL







Eat well. Think well. Feel Well.MNL


----------



## bustaphur (May 24, 2001)

The nurse just left with my blood sample and information booklet! I can't wait to get my results!


----------



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

Thats wonderful..I am so glad that I decided to give LEAP a try....I sure didnt understand how food intolerance could trigger my IBS that much..but it did. Lets us know when you get your results back..I sure hope you find the relief that I have got along with others...When you get you informaton back..Try to follow the suggestions very closely and stick with the plan because it really does work..We will be here to support you


----------



## WashoeLisa (Sep 12, 2000)

OK- Bustaphur!You are on your way!!!In about a week, you should know what your results are. Let me know if I can help in any way, OK?Lisa from NevadaP.S. Everytime I read your tag line, I gotta tell you- we got 2 of our kitties from the Humane Society. One is 2 years old, we got him about 4 months ago, and he is the nicest cat ever. The other is 12 years old and no one adopted her because of her age. She is kinda cranky, but loves to be loved.My kids love that place!


----------



## WD40 (Jun 7, 1999)

Mike, thanks for the info. I am on day 4 and although I feel a bit "off" I am not feeling bad. I am very hungry, much like bobby. I didn't really realize how often I had to snack to quell the hunger cravings. I never ate a lot, just enough to stop the growl until my next meal, but it was stuff I can't have now (mostly because of the corn additives). Right now my tummy is growling waiting for my turkey breasts to finish baking. Gagged down some more cottage cheese so the pangs aren't too bad. I have noticed one thing I didn't expect so quickly: my "brain fog" is beginning to lift. I have had semi-tunnel vision and a "distracted" or tired brain for the last year or so and I'm now finding that I'm beginning to think more clearly. It's almost like I was under water and now I'm coming up out of it, releasing the pressure in my head. Still have a bit of a headache but I think that's because I'm sooooooooo hungry! Didn't have BM yesterday and none yet today. I don't know why, because it seems like all I've had is fiber and gobs of water. I guess when it does come out it will be like day 2's bathroom round robin! I just hope it happens at home so I can be relaxed. I hate having bouts like that at work.


----------



## bobby5832708 (May 30, 2000)

Everybody,I get to start phase 4 today. I've been extending each phase slightly to 7 days each just like in phase 1 because I've had to 'recalibrate' several times. I tried eggs this past weekend again and got cleaned out and had to let my guts reset themselves. The egg experiment wasn't really too bad, just a couple of hours of toilet time. However, the same cannot be said for my beef experiment. That one caused a full-blown D attack. Let me cut & paste from the e-mail I sent Jan the dietician:Hope you're still doing great. How did it go with beef?Jan,Not too good! I bought a 3/4 pound package of extra lean ground beef on Sunday and cooked half of it for part of Sunday's lunch. I made a big hamburger out of it and used only salt on it -- I did the same thing for Monday's lunch to use up the rest of the beef. I felt something going on in my guts and on Sunday evening didn't feel especially good. Monday morning I woke up feeling lousy. By Monday late morning I was on the toilet non-stop having a pretty good attack. This is the first attack since I cleaned out my system in the early days of phase one. Monday evening I was stuck at one of my customers trying to fix a stubborn computer and I got hungry and committed the ultimate sin: I ate a McDonalds quarter pounder plain (just the meat, nothing else). I felt decent the rest of the evening, got home about midnight and went to bed. About 4 am I woke up with the most godawful pain in my guts and proceeded to use the toilet for about an hour. All morning I was running to the toilet just like in the 'old days'. My guts finally calmed down this afternoon (Tuesday) after all the last remnants of the beef were out of me. For dinner tonight I ate chicken breast cooked in olive oil, yellow squash, a small baked potato, a banana, and some raw baby carrots and I feel just fine. When I get up enough courage I will try the beef again in a smaller amount and see what happens, only I'll pick a time when I am not going anywhere just in case! I used to eat lots of beef and wonder if that was one of the main causes of my digestive attacks. My system is getting used to handling more fiber now. I can eat high-fiber foods in pretty good quantities and not suffer like I did in phase 1. I bought some spaghetti made from Kamut and cooked it up and used only olive oil and salt to season it. It tastes ok, not really good but not really bad. I also make my 'Cream of Spelt' for breakfast and now can eat a generous serving without pooping every 15 minutes. I'm eating more fruits and veggies now than I ever have. The veggies are usually raw or barely cooked and that's the way I like to eat them. I haven't had any cravings for my 'forbidden' foods and there is now a wider variety of foods for me to eat so I'm really happy. Donna and Lisa,I'm still doing great! I can't believe the difference this program is making in the way I feel. Like I keep saying --- if only this program had been around 30 years ago I wouldn't have wasted a good part of my life sitting on a toilet! Thanks again for talking me into starting this program.Mike,I'm a walking advertisement for the LEAP program. Several co-workers have noticed that I've lost some weight and I'm not popping Rolaids or Tylenol on a regular basis. They also have commented on how I'm not in the mens room all the time anymore (I had seriously thought about running a network jack to one of the stalls so I could use my laptop computer while I was wasting time -- no, I still don't trust wireless). I'm not completely cured, not by a long shot, but the improvement is very noticeable. The lack of gut and lower back pains have made life much more enjoyable. Not to get too gross, but it used to tick me off that Buddy, our pet ball python, could make better poop than I could! He only eats mice (doesn't have to rotate his diet) and has no digestive issues whatsoever. Why couldn't my system work that good? Well, I'm getting there! At least now I can say that I poop ALMOST as good as a snake!WD40,For me the lightheadedness was pretty severe during phase 1. Several times I was blasting down the expressway and I know I was weaving pretty bad. I was also getting the shakes and sweats just like when trying to quit smoking and drinking (April 29, 1991 -- a day I will never forget!). The first 5 days are the worst, after that things quickly get better. Once your system stabilizes then you will immediately see if any new foods you add will cause any problems. I'm very happy with the results so far and I'm sure you will be pleased too. As for the 'fog' being lifted from the brain, for me it was the Bentyl that made me brain-dead. Not only did it numb up my guts but it also numbed my brain too. That was not always a bad thing! It's nice to be completely in control though. I have not taken a Bentyl since I started the program. The only drugs are several Imodium doses (1/2 tablet) to help slow things down. Bustaphur,The anxiety builds while waiting for the results. Be prepared to feel lousy for a couple of days, follow the diet carefully, and the changes in the way you feel will be amazing. I hope everybody is doing fine. I will update you in a couple of days.Bob


----------



## WashoeLisa (Sep 12, 2000)

WD40,YAY!!!!!!! You are on your way out of the cleansing phase!! I LOVED it when that brain fog lifted!! It was the BEST!!Bob,CONGRATULATIONS!!!! I keep trying to tell people on this BB that the difference in my health was so dramatic (for the better!) that all my friend, family and acquaintences noticed!! I am so glad to welcome you to the ranks of "charlatan" (see the thread - "I'm in tears- please listen") along with Donna and myself! Its not an easy thing to do- rearrange your eating habits- but its so worth it!Can't wait to hear how you are doing in your next post!!Hugs to all,Lisa from Nevada


----------



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

Good For You







I know you would start feeling better soon...I will take alittle while for your system to get cleaned out..That just goes to show how food affects out bodies and nerveous systems..When taking things out of our system how we feel the effects when they are leavingHang in there


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

BOB!!LOL: _______________________"Gagged down some more cottage cheese so the pangs aren't too bad." ________________________Like single malt scotch, this is indeed an acquired taste. I also do not share it. ________________________"my "brain fog" is beginning to lift. I have had semi-tunnel vision and a "distracted" or tired brain for the last year or so and I'm now finding that I'm beginning to think more clearly." __________________________Yeah this happens too to some people. If you study the various types of reactions possible, and the effects of the dozens and dozens and dozens of mediators that are involved at different times, and then how certain ones alter the permeability of the blood-brain barrier as a normal part of their action and thus allow certain chemicals access to the CNS which normally would not be able to do so, and what their effects are, and then one understands how in a chronic form of hypersensitivity reaction this can be ongoing, it is only rational that, once removed, all the effected body systems including the CNS are going to undergo a change&#8230;back to their normative state. Some mediators directly effect "cognitive function" directly or indirectly among other things so this is sometimes experienced. You will not, however, gain any particular new superhuman powers, so put those X MEN comic books away and stop dreaming. ____________________________"I don't know why, because it seems like all I've had is fiber and gobs of water. I guess when it does come out it will be like day 2's bathroom round robin!"____________________________You will. It is common for people to experience some constipation in the beginning&#8230;or what they think is constipation. It is a simple as this. For a long time you have been activating immunocytes in the small bowel and elsewhere which release proinflammatory mediators which have direct-effects on (among other things) the nerves and smooth muscle of the gut which will alter contractility and transit of the gut contents, upregulating them. When this is chronic, as everyone will tell you, the connectivity with the CNS (Brain-Gut Axis) can result in a degree of adaptive response designed to try to tone down this activity. When this occurs, and you remove the cause thus the event of making the gut twitchy, it will take some time to return to your normative state (undo the adaptation).In some other people who have such frequent and chronic d that there is usually very little residue in the lower bowel, when you remove the direct chemical stimuli which kep this condition by constantly evacuating the bowel, you have to now accumulate enough waste in the lower bowel in the absence of constant mediator activation to simply trigger the normal defecatory reflex (es). This situation also is part of returning to normal function and is transient. Your RD is probably trying to bulk you up with some safe fiber so as to trigger this response. This should occur shortly. On rare occasion with people who have had severe d for prolonged periods the delay can be significant enought that for the first time in their lives they have to kick start it with a gentle laxative. A most intriguing paradox, no?Ah, Beef&#8230;.Real food for Real people. Now you know why introduction is phased&#8230;watch out for the types of reaction which can occur from time to time which are not cell mediated nor "true allergy". Hey Bob I forgot did I ask you if you ever had a RAST or ELSIA food panel for IgE allergy done?One of the weird things that the allergists doing jejunal isolation in people with IBS and proven food reactivity in the small bowel was that in some people the reaction was not in response to either the cell mediated reactions that can be detected with the MRT NOR by any detectable circulating food specific antibodies as can be detected by traditional allergy tests like RAST or ELSIA&#8230;nothing can be seen in the blood stream of either&#8230;BUT they found some people appear to have a LOCAL IgE mediated reaction in the small bowel thus undetectable without being directly invasive to the small bowel.So these are the kinds of things you can pick up with phased introduction, as it is basically serial oral challenge on a safe base diet. This is how the diet is fine-tuned to the patient using all the known tricks of the trade as they say. That's why it is a DM PROGRAM not a "diet".And my first question was going to be "did you cook the beef well done well well until the juices ran clear" but then we throw in the variable of the ï¿½ Pounder from the Golden Arch key Club&#8230;which by the way is not virgin beef like what you had at home&#8230;.it is 100% beef but not without flavor enhancement which might also be part of the equation. _____________________________________________"I'm a walking advertisement for the LEAP program&#8230;" ___________________________________________________Thanks, but I am not sure if that sign you are wearing "THE END IS NEAR!!!" is really all that helpful. _____________________________________________________"our pet ball python" _______________________________________________________







PYTHON? As in snake? Hmm, that dinner invitation we were talking about, uh, I'll be out of town for a while&#8230;like forever.







Actually that's funny as when I was a kid I had an Uncle who was one of those Outdoor Adventurers like that Alligator Aussie whatzizname. He went all over the world collecting exotic animals to sell to zoos and private owners. And kept a few himself.He lived in an apartment wherein dwelled his menagerie of piranha, exotic African Grey Parrots, a Macaw with a 7-foot wingspan, and&#8230;.a very large BOA. As a kid I was very naï¿½ve and trusting and used to allow the boa to slither around by shoulders&#8230;until the day Uncle Emil let me feed him&#8230;.a full grown pigeon which he proceeded to swallow live with great ease.After a few years of therapy I was fine again.Gotta fly now&#8230;&#8230;Eat well. Think well. Be well.MNL


----------



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

Now we know what is the matter with Mike


----------



## WashoeLisa (Sep 12, 2000)

Yeah Donna,It sure does explain alot- doesn't it?







Lisa from Nevada


----------



## echris (Jul 19, 2000)

bump


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

LOL!That's not the only explanation for me...you never met the lovely EX-MrsNL, mother of JustinNL.







Between her in my adult life and Uncle Emil, with his apartment full of carnivores an ever present danger in my childhood, I have enough nightmare fodder to last a lifetime.







Should have seen me BEFORE my IBS was coaxed into remission, you think am







now!MNL


----------



## GSnaps (May 11, 2002)

Hi,I have been coming to this site for along time and finally chose to reply. I have just starting with Leap too. I am just going to go to phase 2. My deal is that I miss the sweets and I find it really hard to drink water. I miss drinking my pop big time! Anybody have any suggestions? Thanks.


----------



## bobby5832708 (May 30, 2000)

GPost,Welcome! I'm glad to see you have decided to join us in trying to control your IBS with the LEAP program. The program is making a big difference in the way my digestive system works and I have nothing but praise. I didn't have any problems getting used to water because I've always consumed great quantities of it ever since I was a kid. I don't know what to tell you on that one. As for the sweets, I had to quit eating cane sugar. What I do now is eat fruit like cantaloupe or honeydew. For a sweet drink I make iced tea and use sweet&low sweetener. I used to drink several cans of Pepsi and other fizzy drinks a day but now I don't even get diet drinks because of the preservatives in them. I now use only fresh foods whenever possible. If the ingredient list reads like a chemistry textbook the food can't be good for you (just my opinion). Donna, Lisa,Another relatively boring day. I get up, eat breakfast, poop normally, eat foods that are on my list in quantities that are still probably too much, and not have even the slightest hint of digestive distress. I spent the entire day outside working on the yard and also on my daughters car and didn't have the slightest bit of pain from my digestive system the whole day. I keep waiting for my guts to suddenly shift into high but they don't! This is too good to be true. Mike,No I'm not quite like your Uncle. As my kids have grown up we have had probably every kind of pet imaginable around here (within reason). The snake is one that my son brought home a couple of years ago. He got it as a hatchling and it is so 'domesticated' that it would never survive in the wild. Ball Pythons are the best snakes to keep as pets because they are very docile and relatively small (4 to 6 ft max). They eat only mice and other small rodents, not pigeons, dogs, cats,or small children like Boas, Reticulated Pythons, or Burmese Pythons. Like Pit Bull dogs, the big constrictors like Boas shouldn't be kept as household pets -- they are too dangerous (in my opinion). (No flames for my opinion on Pit Bulls. There was another Pit Bull attack several days ago that made the local news. They make the news regularly and it's not usually good.) I've become attached to the snake as I'm the one who usually cleans his cage, feeds him, and lets him out to 'run around'. He's sitting next to me right now kind of draping himself over my DeskJet printer and resting his head in the paper tray and watching me type. Every now and then he slowly (like an elderly driver in a Sedan de Ville in Palm Beach County) goes around the desk and comes up to my hands and wants to be picked up. He likes to be held and have his back scratched, just like a cat and then he's off to slowly slither around the room. He's the ultimate pet -- no smell, eats and poops once a week, makes no noise, no vet bills for shots and other expensive stuff like I had with the dogs and cats, and no skin disorders (he just sheds the old skin every two months). Jan (if you're out there),Back in phase 1 I had to substantially reduce my fiber and fruit intake because.... well, you know! I am now, in phase 4, succesfully and comfortably eating about the same amount of high-fiber grains and fruits as I was when I had to cut back. I think my digestive system has gotten used to this level of fiber. I can still overdo it but when I do the results are nowhere near as severe as they were a couple of weeks ago. Also, I have a problem with vanilla soy milk -- I love it! I bought a quart a few days ago and made sure it has all the proper ingredients as per my LEAP results. The stuff I bought is fairly heavy and somewhat sweet. I chugged down 9/10ths of the container without realizing how much I consumed. That stuff fills you up pretty good too. Since I drank it in the evening I was worried how I would feel the next morning. Well, there was barely any reaction. If I had done that with any kind of dairy product, be it a glass of milk or a Dairy Queen Blizzard, I would have had about a 12 to 20 hour attack with lots of cramps (I've done the Blizzard thing many times before in my life). I'm going to get some more soy milk probably tomorrow and see what I can make with it. Maybe I can make something similar to a Dairy Queen Blizzard. That would be a great snack. Any harm in drinking a quart at a time? The quantities I eat are sometimes excessive -- you should've seen the Salmon filet I had as part of my dinner tonight! And I'm also losing weight!! Someday I am going to seriously try to eat smaller portions........someday. Mike,Almost forgot....I showed reactive to Benzoic Acid. Does that also apply to Potassium Benzoate and Sodium Benzoate? I have avoided foods with these preservatives because I didn't want to chance it. Bob


----------



## WashoeLisa (Sep 12, 2000)

GPost,So glad you decided to join in on the thread!! I am hoping for the best things for you in this as Donna, Bob and myself have experienced! As for some ideas to replace the soda- its hard not knowing your list of red and yellows, and you should probably ask your RD for some tips. BUT... can you use soda water and maybe add something to it? Like a lemon slice and a bit of a sweetener? Or even a bit a fruit juice with some club soda or soda water added? Its tough to give up the stuff we love. The biggies for me to avoid are wheat, chocolate, pickles and dill. But I also love feeling good more than I love those foods- its all a matter of choices and trade offs. LEt me know what kind of drink you decide to try and if its good and if your RD has any better suggestions. (I like to try new things like that!)BOB!! AWESOME NEWS!!!





















Isn't it amazing to be "normal"???? What really threw me was realizing is that THIS is how its SUPPOSED to be and that my "normal IBS" was not really as normal as I thought. I am so happy for you!! Welcome to the world!!







Mike,No wonder you can handle all us crazy IBS-ers with so much ease! You've been to the edge and back!







Hugs to all,Lisa from Nevada


----------



## echris (Jul 19, 2000)

Bob:One of the things that I learned from a Celiac bulletin board was to order McDonald's hamburger patties absolutely plain. They will give them to you in a small box. Since I am really reactive to wheat, I can eat just the patties (I usually try to soak up as much of the grease as I can with a paper towel!). So, if I really have to eat or drop, I can stop at Macs. Only about 1/4th of the time will the person waiting on me give me a loaded double hamburger with cheese that I hand back to them in trade for one that will not make me sick. It doesn't seem to matter how I order -- some of the employees will always reach for a hamburger that was already made up!echris


----------



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

BobHey







I told you it would be a miracle when you started following the plan and the symptoms go reduced...I am so happy for you and I really mean that...Can you start to feel the freedom now that I was talking about...







I had a wonderful weekend and went out to eat and planted so many flowers..Thank God I have the engery now to water them all...Hang in there and keep letting others know how good you feel...


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

Sounds like this gang had a good weekend...sorry I missed it...work work work.Anyway...today's addenda: ____________________________________". I miss drinking my pop big time! Anybody have any suggestions?"" ____________________________________Avoid TV and magazines. Too many soda ads (Pop? Soda? Who is the YANKEE and who is the Rebel?)Also, Summer Song makes an excellent juice line of 100% all juice juice&#8230;no corn sweeteners etc. You may wish to check your fruits at each phase against the Summer Song juices&#8230;and work with Jan on maybe altering the order of introduction of safe juices to be able to add these. My fingers are crossed for you that the Kokomo Punch juice is safe for you! This stuff is delicious....StephanieNL has been on this juice line since an early age as she is predisposed to food sensitivity and allergy due to daddy (and was really allergic to milk early on but has already outgrown it). She has yet at 4 years to have more than a mouthful of soda&#8230;and when she did she preferred the juices&#8230;yay! ________________________________"He's sitting next to me right now kind of draping himself over my DeskJet printer and resting his head in the paper tray and watching me type." ____________________________The only thing I want draped over my printer with head in paper tray would be a female, blonde, about 5'2" 112 pounds, and human.







The downside is I get a lot of paper jams. ______________________________"like an elderly driver in a Sedan de Ville in Palm Beach County)" _______________________________Your snake has blue hair, too???? ________________________________"(he just sheds the old skin every two months)." ________________________________Ah, snakes' a Peter Gabriel fan eh? That snake is OK with me! ________________________________"Benzoic Acid. Does that also apply to Potassium Benzoate and Sodium Benzoate?" ________________________________Yep. For now stay away. INSIDERS SECRET HINT: Since sensitivities are often dose related, much later when a person is very stable, the RD will PERHAPS let you try an oral challenge of something you like that has benzoates in it&#8230;but a very small dose at first in a single food open challenge to check for reaction. BUT this is after a period of remission so that reactivity can be allowed to reduce (yes it does seem to go down with reduced exposure since these reactions involve cell types without a sophisticated memory system many times..so sometimes it is not the food itself but something the food absorbs from the ground when it grows&#8230;endogenous chemicals&#8230;so the reaction can actually be to the chemical. Reduce exposure over time and you can increase tolerance to it in small doses.OOOPS> I just broke my own rule which can lead to recidivism in some people&#8230;. Accept it is forever and treat it as such&#8230;later when you are a good boy or girl and 100% compliant then we let people in on the little secret of future possibilities.Ignore what I just wrote. I deny it. That's not my typing&#8230;not enough typos. Someone elsed did this.MNotL


----------



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

My drinks was the hardest for me..I loved Ginger ale and it has sodium benzonate and my favorite all my life was Apple Juice...and that is a no no for sure







When I would get sick there was nothing like a cold glass of sweet apple juice to drink...So I keep on throwing up for 30 hours and the more I drank the more I throwed up..so I tried Ginger Ale and the more I drank the sicker I got...untill I couldnt drink anymore and that is when I got better..Like I had been in another world







As soon as it left my system in a few days it was like I had never been sick...MikeWith your statement that we wasnt suspose to look at I saw it. I will let you know what happens when I come right back from the refrigator with my coconut cake and apple juice







and if I am not here tomorrow just call Jefferson Memorial Hospital


----------



## bobby5832708 (May 30, 2000)

echris,For years when I have had to eat McDonalds food I would always say to the order-taker 'Quarter Hamburger Plain' (this is what I was supposed to ask for according to a McDonalds employee) and got everything from meat and bread to a cheeseburger with ketchup to meat-bread-ketchup to meat-bread-pickle ... you get the idea! All I wanted was meat and bread. About 70% of the time I had to send it back because what I got was not a 'Quarter Hamburger Plain'. Last week when I tried to eat beef again I got one of those 'Quarter Hamburger Plain' things and peeled the burger off of the bun and only ate the beef. I get the bun because it absorbs the grease, kind of like getting a free sponge with your burger. I just threw out the sponge, um, bun.McDonalds and Wendys were the only fast food burgers I could tolerate at all. Burger King and Hardees put something in their beef patties that didn't agree with me at all. Now I've just given up on fast food. If the situation warrants I might be able to eat McDonalds Chicken Strips, but only if absolutely necessary. I'm trying my best to eat only food that I buy and cook myself so that I know exactly what's in it.Bob


----------



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

Bob,I found out that benzoic acid is in Excedrine....I was taking it for a while for my neck and I looked on the bottel and didnt see it...I typed it on the computer and they had it listed under other ingredients..as the first one...but it wasnt on the bottle...I knew there was something in it but I was looking on the bottel...Those things are out the door because I was starting to take alot of them ...QUOTE ******Mike,Almost forgot....I showed reactive to Benzoic Acid. Does that also apply to Potassium Benzoate and Sodium Benzoate? I have avoided foods with these preservatives because I didn't want to chance it.


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

"Burger King and Hardees put something in their beef patties that didn't agree with me at all"Yeah, but more importantly they put the patties on YOUR bun!







That liquid smoke additive is kind of disgusting...could be it...I don't have the list of addicies for each fast ffod burger handy...maybe Jan has it and will see this and post it.Gotta run now...OYESUALSO....hey why not go all the way? Get a big old apple pie, some cider, and a side of applesauce and lets blow that ER away!!!







PS If it has BENZO in the name, it can be to blame. skip it. MNL


----------



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

I often wonder what in the world the emergency room thought of me....I guess I shouldnt worry what others think...but as I look back WOW..







I have had to go back to the hospital to visit people and when I get on the elevator I feel panic sometimes...I feel sad and grateful all at the same time...I never knew what in the world to tell people why I was there every week or at least a few times a month one time last year I got out on a wednesday and back over there friday..for many many many years . I left the hospital about a month ago (not as a patient) and when I got to my car I just cried and thought of all the hours that I layed over there so sick....and never knowing what was going on except " oh! nerves has to be doing this to you """ oh yeah its anxiety that caused the IBS..That when the anger comes in when I remember statements like that..because I always knew there was something else besides anxiety that was triggering old IBS and CVS. But today is a brand new day and it has been almost six months that I havent been sick...and yes it's a thanks to you Mike and LEAPALLERGYfor giving me a whole new outlook of life...


----------



## WashoeLisa (Sep 12, 2000)

Glad I am not the only one who has to order a plain Mickey D's hamburger and then only eats the patty!!







Donna,I am so happy that you are WELL now! I heard many times over that I was just too stressed, that I was just grieving too much over my best friend dying when we were 25- and anything else they could think of besides food intolerance. I even had one doc tell that that what I have acts like Crohn's, looks like Crohn's feels like Crohns'- but isn't Crohn's and so he had no treatment for me.I try not to dwell on that stuff too much as it just makes me




























.That's why I try so hard to let everyone know about LEAP, so that maybe they won't have to go through that stuff too. Sometimes, the agendized threads here get to me, but that's why I press on.(((((((Donna))))))))Welcome to the "normal" world!Lisa from Nevada


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

Donna: ____________________________________"..." oh! nerves has to be doing this to you """ ____________________________________To paraphrase Roger Waters: "You think [it's] a laugh but [it's] really a cry...".That is the problem with approaching the apparent IBS victim from only one perspective, having assumed that which was thought before to not be involved remains universlly true, when in fact it was not, it only eluded detection by the means available and/or employed. If I had a buck for every time I saw the consequences of this modus operandi in healthcare during my lifetime I would have retired long ago to Curacao and the genteel life. That clinical approach will persist, as it always does, until enough numbers amass enough times so overtly obvious to everyone that paradigms are forced to change by sheer momentum.Until then, it is a joy each time one less person has to wake up and worry about whether they are going to have their day ruined and have been empowered, by someting as simple as lifestyle changes, to avoid it.Eat well. Think well. be well.MNL


----------



## WashoeLisa (Sep 12, 2000)

Hi MikeNL,I was noticing that your signature now holds a leapnow.com addy instead of leapallergy.com. Which one is it?I refer friend and acquaintences there all the time, so I gotta get it straight!And I, for one, am soooooo glad you didn't retire to Curacao before I found you!!







Lisa from Nevada


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

HI Lisa-Of-The Washed-Out Valley.It's both. I have wanted to get a different domain which matched our Toll free Phone Number for a long time, and just finally got around to it. People remember it better we found esp. when both the site and the free call are the same (1-888-NOW LEAP).The main motivation, after several years, is to get away from the connotation that "leapallergy" has....it confuses people to have an "allergy" refereence when you are explaining its NOT ALLERGY its "hypersensitivities" on NON ALLERGIC origin (other mechnisms) and COMPLEMENTARY to allergy testing (which is for a small portion of the population in relative terms).The original use of the "allergy" in the domain and in the text etc was of course the "brainstorm" of "mi tekkies" who waxed eloquently and at interminable length all about search engines and meta tags and key words and all that rot which to them meant we MUST put that in there since they operated on this assumption that everybody was looking for info about "food and chemical allergies" etc. In spite of my intuitive response being ("NOT"...very few people have any clue there is even such a thing in the context of the population at large). But at the time I bowed to the higher-power of the tekkie mind and let them dictate language.Having now proven beyond the shadow of a doubt that the site traffic comes from terms which are almost never "allergy driven", but are symptom-driven or specific disease diagnosis driven, there as but a barely audible whimper when I secured the domain and said "switch".So you will see that when you click on it or put it in the browser you end up at "leapallergy" still, since there is so much connectivity out there now with that term,keep the original domain, so they both work. I just have instructed everyone to start using the new name when making reference to the site and in all new reprints of material as old stuff is sued up etc.The transition is also easier for the many representatives we have been training to put into the field calling on doctors to show them the LEAP Disease Management Program for IBS. The "allergy" reference also would just confuse the bejeezus out of the reps, the docs, the RD's etc...who automatically respond with "but its not allergy I thought you said" and then someone has to then start from there with "yes we know its not IgE" and then "So why does your website have allergy in it do you do RAST or ELSISA too" and on and on in an eddy of irrelevant conversation.The "leapallergy" has just been an annoyance to me for the last 2 years and I just one day decided to start to make it go away and replace it with something more specific to the service.But the other still works and will work..."Doublemint Gum Scenario".MNL


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

PS to LISA:How is your relative doing this week?MNL


----------



## Melissa V (Feb 7, 2001)

Okay....so I have had ALLERGY testing done....but not food sensitivity testing (yet). My question is...is the allergy permanent? Can I one day maybe NOT be so reactive to my allergy foods? It isn't like i go into anaphalatic shock or anything...but I sure miss having CHEESE all the time..I do splurge on occasion...Good Italian food just isn't the same w/o the cheese







Thanks Melissa


----------



## WashoeLisa (Sep 12, 2000)

Okie-Dokie,nowleap.com it is. Actually, I do like that better for all the reasons you talked about!







My relative is doing just GREAT! He is getting ready to leave for Africa this weekend, so I haven't talked to him much as they have been so busy packing, ect...I met with WD40 and her g/f today for lunch. What nice people!! We had a nice talk and felt like we had known each other a long time even though we had just met face to face. Her g/f was on a winning streak at the slots today so I am hoping to see her on the news tonight that she won Megabucks!







Hugs,Lisa from the Washed Out Valley in Nevada


----------



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

I am glad that you had such a wonderful time...I wish I was the one winning the mega bucks..I have so many hospital bills to pay ...I will never get caught up..







Even after having good insurance...But there is light at the end of the tunnel


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

MelissaIf you have formed a specific "protective immunoglobulin" like IgE to a food which thus creates a hypersensitivity reaction classically called "allergy" (SIDEBAR: I will skip the Gel & Coombs stuff all you physiologists dying to have me spit it out&#8230;, so don't hammer me for really really trying to make things more simple like folks have asked me to do&#8230;I'm really really trying to type slower and simpler&#8230;. So have a heart&#8230;.) &#8230;anyway, this should not happen with benign substances like food or pollens but once it does for now consider this is always going to be there. So far, with sensitization to foods, there have been very poor results from immunotherapy (desensitization, like can be done with inhalants). BUT there is some hope. There are various people working with and experimenting with enzyme-potentiated desensitization for food allergy and preliminary results from some of these experiments seem hopeful.Are you OK with soy as soy cheeses may be a good substitutue if soy does not bother you....make sure it is not GM soy though







Eat well. Think well. Be well.MNL


----------



## Melissa V (Feb 7, 2001)

hehe...nope soy was also an allergy food. As is chicken eggs (duck eggs work though), goats milk, cheeses, brewers yeast, pineapple, yams and sweet potatoes, and canola (rape seed).quite a list... thx Melissa


----------



## echris (Jul 19, 2000)

Mike: Does that mean if I had problems with wheat and rice, and I stopped eating wheat and rice and my symptoms improved, that I probably will not be able to eat wheat and rice again? Or is there a chance that I can eat one of them at some time in the future?echris


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

ECHRIS:This will depend upon the type of reaction you are having to the food. For example if you have an actual wheat allergy, you will always have a wheat allergy. You will not be able to eat any wheat at all without a reaction.If you have a pseudoallergy, say, to the lectins in wheat which act directly upon the fixed immune cells in your gut without the help of any other part of the immune reaction, you will alwsys react but it may be dose-dependent...that is a little wheat, a little reaction, you don't feel it OR pop an Immodium and its OK. So it would be your choice. Ditto if it is, say, a T Cell (lymphocyte) reaction. EXCEPT THAT the non-mast cell non-allergic and non-pseudoallergic reactions CAN AND DO diminish in some people with a period of avoidance. The persons tolerance will increase so that it will take more of the stuff to set the reaction off...so the person sometimes can retunr the food to the diet after period of abstinence.This is why we have very specific structure to what is done and how...so people will have some guidance, direction, in what to do and when under supervision of someone who knows the subject. On our own we can go crazt guessing.So ditto for rice except that rice is really not implicated in pseudoallergy.Also, we have to consider that if the underlying casue of a person losing oral tolerance is a condition of dysbiosis (they have somehow, with antibiotics, for example) altered their normal flora thus altered proper digestive function and thus altereed normal gut immune fucntion, as long as that persist the person is going to be prone to oral tolerance problems.this is one of the dman hairy-apes about these conditions....there is still not yet a real relaible way that all agree upon to assess exacflty if your personal flora is correct for you or not, and if not what needs to be done. Its still trial and error (probiotic therapy)..if you you not know which bullet will penetrate the target you try different ones until you get "pfft" instead of "ping" when you shoot.then of course, if thats not it you will never hit...maybe the opposite is needed...immunomodulation....But bottom lne is there is alsmost no way to know for sure exce;pt to remove them from the diet for a long time...then reintroduce one at a time and see what happens...open oral challenge. Some yay some nay.







MNL


----------



## WD40 (Jun 7, 1999)

Hi guys just checking in to see how Bob is doing. You're 2 phases ahead of me so I'm obviously very interested in your progress! Sorry to hear about the egg ordeal. I tested green on eggs but red for lecithin (in egg yolks) so when I get to where I can do eggs again I'll probably eliminate the yolk at first. I'm so glad I don't have to avoid cane sugar, it makes this a whole lot easier for me. I totally avoid all fast food now. On vacation I couldn't really avoid eating out but the sit down places have a lot more choices and I felt I had more control over how things were prepared. I'm finally past the hungry-all-the-time phase and now I'm into what-happened-to-my-appetite? I'm also wanting to lose about 25lbs. so I won't complain, but it seems so strange to me that I could go from feeling starved to never feeling hungry within one week. Hey Gpost, here is one suggestion for avoiding soda pop that works for me. If I get the desire for Coke, for example, I just use some to clean the toilet. It gets the bowl really clean and reminds me just how harsh the sodas are on my system! Plus the mental image of it going directly into the toilet reminds me that an hour or two after consuming said soda pop that is EXACTLY where I'll be! So skip the middleman of the loose BM's and just pour it directly into the bowl from the can. It's far less painful!


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

NOZZLED-ONE:Hey, good tip about the coke! Have to remember that one.Also you bring up a good point, and a chance for me to give one of my tips, which I have used to great effect over the last 6 years all oer the USA and the U.K....re: ____________________________"...and I felt I had more control over how things were prepared" ____________________________Here is my favorite way to find out if I really DO have any control over my food prep in a restaurant.Before I ask my questions or give instructions, I first speak very calmly and slowly to the waitress, extending an apology to her for what I am about to do..quizzing her about the food and how I need it prepared.I apologize and explain that I am only going to ask these favors of her and the chef because I have severe food and additive allergies (forget "sensitivity" no one knows what that is, and it sounds like "oooo I have this little wussy thing with food..."). No, say FOOD ALLERGIES clearly. Several times. People tend to visualize anaphylaxis, seizures, projectile vomiting, chaos, bedlam, panic in the dining room, lawsuits...etc. Anyway, becasue of these food allergies, if anything I am allergic to gets into my food, I will become very ill very fast right here in the dining room...and it can be uncomfortable for the other diners and even dangerous for me.So please can you make sure that {whatever...my chicken is not marinated, just grilled plain, and that there are no "whatevers"...just ask the questons or give the instructions you need. This will usually bring forth the desired "LET me CHECK with the Kitchen First" before I place your order."If they ask like "What happens..." I will drop my head for a minute, gazing downward, take a deep breath for effect, turn and reply, "Look, uh, you don't really want to know except you don't want it to happen here in front of all these people...it would NOT be cool." Be "serious".Sometimes their feet never touch the floor heading to the kitchen...like that Fred Flinstone Fleeing routine (feet spinning in a blur with that hitting-the-bongos-rapidly sound....)







If there is any hesitancy in the reply, or ambivalence or equivocating when she returns..or one of the chefs comes out with a cleaver...I just politely say I will eat later when I get home. Then do so. it ain't worth it. [At least you get a cheap-drunk on while everyone else eats.]But you have to be fearless...do not concern yourself with that "guilt" our mommas raised us up to feel, that we are IMPOSING on someone else or inconveniencing them...esp. if they try to make you feel like that.That's bull-carp. If I need an enema I don't need to pay that restaurant $50 to give it to me by mouth...I can get a FLEETS at the drugstore for $3.95 and go do it myself."I have bad food and chemical allergies....", yeah, that's the ticket!







Eat well. Go Forth Boldly. Save on TP.MNL


----------



## echris (Jul 19, 2000)

Bob's last post was on the 13th. Sure do wonder how he's doing.echris


----------



## echris (Jul 19, 2000)

The Gluten Intolerance people have nice laminated, credit card size card that it good for showing to your waiter. For the life of me I cannot find the one that I ordered from them but it makes the point that Mike was making -- that you get deathly ill if they give you the wrong food: http://www.gluten.net/welcome.asp echris


----------



## bobby5832708 (May 30, 2000)

Everybody,I'm in phase 5 now and things are still going fine. I've lost 15 pounds and now have to go and buy new pants as the ones I have are too loose. I found a pair of shorts in my closet from about 15 years ago that I haven't worn because they were too tight. They fit fine now. The neat thing is that I haven't been trying to lose weight and I'm sure not going around hungry. The first 10 pounds came off pretty fast and now my weight seems to be stabilizing. I guess I will drop a few more pounds over the next few weeks and then that's it. One of my co-workers is starving himself and exercising to the point of exhaustion and is proud of the fact that he lost 8 pounds in a month. I told him what has happened to me and his jaw just dropped! Hey, I just refuse to be hungry! Since the phase 1 'cleanout' I have had only 3 D-attacks. I can pinpoint exactly what foods caused the attack and I go back to a known 'safe' diet for a couple of days and then try something else. I'm getting more adventurous with my diet by trying things I've never eaten before. I used to eat chocolate ice cream (my favorite) but cocoa and sugar and milk are reactive foods for me. I found this frozen concoction at the health food store made from carob and decided to try it. Big mistake! All the other ingredients I've had with no problem but carob must be related somehow to one of my reactive foods. Within a half hour --BLAM! And I was belching for the next 6 hours and all I tasted was the remnants of the frozen carob-based dessert (just like Dunkin Donuts used to do to me). I have not tried eating at a restaurant yet. I was never one to eat out much because I got sick probably 80% of the time I ate restaurant food, except for sushi. That's how I acquired my taste for sushi -- it was one food that didn't tear me up as long as I stayed away from the 'rolls'. I learned long ago that I could consume the fish and rice in great quantities (great quantities as long as the company was paying!) but things like California rolls and spicy rolls (not real sushi anyway) tended to 'talk back' a bit. Someday I will take Mike's advice on how to order food at a restaurant and go for it. I'm in no hurry though. I still prefer to buy the ingredients and prepare them myself. This way I know exactly what I'm up against.Since I've started the program I think I have taken a total of 2 Rolaids. I used to take several per day and always had to take one or have a glass of bicarb before bed to curb the burning in my stomach. The acid indigestion has essentially gone away. Also, what I thought were backaches were probably something caused by my digestive system. I don't seem to have the lower back pain I had in the past, maybe the weight loss helps too. I still have a long way to go. My brain needs to be reprogrammed. I've been running from toilet to toilet for 30 years and I just have to realize that I don't always need to rush to a toilet now. I still am as prepared as ever but have noticed that I don't stop at every rest room I come to. This is going to take time. I still get relatively sudden urges to go but now it is real poop and not a D-attack. I don't get the 'one minute warnings' any more -- I actually have a few minutes to find a 'resting place'. This may not sound like much, but believe me, it is a major accomplishment.WD40,My appetite did kind of the same thing. Before, I was always hungry. I could eat obscene amounts of food and still be hungry. Now I actually get full! After eating a reasonable amount of food my hunger goes away and if I continue to eat then pretty soon I just can't continue eating. This is great! Good luck on the program. It's made a big difference in my life so far and it's only been a month for me.Echris,I haven't bothered to go to a fast food restaurant since my beef experiment last week. I just get some ground turkey at the grocery store, make a big patty, and cook it on the George Foreman grill just like a hamburger. I can't say that it tastes *like* a beef hamburger, but it is just as *good* as a beef hamburger and it doesn't 'talk back'. Someday I will try beef again to see what happens but I'm in no hurry. Donna, Lisa,Like I said in my last post, it's been relatively boring. I say that in a good way! I miss running to the toilet sixteen times a day and blasting water out of where water isn't supposed to come out! I know -- gross! Somehow I think you all can relate to this, though. We've all been there too many times in our lives. Once again, thanks for getting me to start with this program. Gpost, How are you doing on the program? Have you stayed away from the Pepsi? That used to be one of my favorite drinks. No more! I've been drinking iced tea made with Luzianne brand tea bags and sweetened with Sweet & Low. A couple of glasses a day and I'm happy. I also drink lots of water to keep my system flushed out, but I've always done that.Bustaphur,Have you got your results back? If you have, are you surviving phase 1? That's the tough one for sure! Keep smiling everyone! I am!


----------



## bobby5832708 (May 30, 2000)

Mike,This week I am supposed to add American Cheese back to my diet. I know from the past that Kraft Singles tear me up. Does the Kraft product have stuff in it that maybe a deli brand does not have? Maybe I will add American Cheese to the list of foods I just can't tolerate. I've been doing great on the program and can now easily identify which foods to avoid. What a difference!Bob


----------



## echris (Jul 19, 2000)

Bob: Like you, although I really don't have the D much now, I still find myself planning trips or errands based on when I went to the bathroom last, even though I don't need to now.I also plan things based on the availability of bathrooms even though I have actually gone places without even looking for a bathroom.I've been taking flying lessons and it's incredible that I can be truly away from bathrooms for that long. I'm knocking on wood as I write this, but I haven't had any D or D like symptoms when I have been in the plane or, for that matter, on the ground at the airport.It's amazing what we can do with our lives when we are no longer servants to the porcelain throne! In fact, I starting taking lessons as kind of a reward to myself for finally getting the D under control (as Mike says, we are never cured) after over 26 years of it.Keep the updates coming, Bob. We're all reading with interest.echris


----------



## WashoeLisa (Sep 12, 2000)

WD40,I loved the image of the Coke in the toilet and just getting rid of the middleman!!







Bob,Its an amazing thing to get your life back, isn't it? I never realized the extent my IBS ruled my life until I was able to get control of it. Cool.Also, when you do try the restaurants, MOST places are OK with food allergies. There are some that just are not in the business of serving people, but most are- and I remember to tip extra well when my waitperson makes a good effort to accomodate me. That way the next person with food allergies/sensitivities will benefit. Gotta sow those seeds!Hugs all around,Lisa from Nevada


----------



## Jan LEAP RD (May 19, 2002)

Hi All,As Bob and Mike know, I've been lurking for some time now







. . . Figure it's about time I say hello. And, now that I'm logged in, will be responding to more posts.Just want to see how this posts, before I write more. Have a GREAT week! . . . unless you have other plans.Jan


----------



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

Welcome Jan







I dont think you could have worked for a better company...Now you will let us know all about Mike..







Please come back and visit us


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

Oh good, Jan is hanging around, so I can be quick without feeling guilty, as I have so much to do these days but still want to help when I can...here are a few quickies from the latest posts... ________________________________"The Gluten Intolerance people have nice laminated, credit card size card that it good for showing to your waiter." ________________________________LEAP clients all get the same thing...a laminated card showing thier reactive foods and additives that fits in the wallet. It has indeed been flashed more than once, sorty of like a MEDIC ALERT BADGE. It does add "effect" to ones claims. If someone did not get one, let Jan know as that means it got ost and you will get another as needed. __________________________________I guess I will drop a few more pounds over the next few weeks and then that's it. ___________________________________The weight loss that many enjoy as a side benefit usually does follow the "+/- 10% Rule"....once the weight gets within +/- 10% of the persons natural body weight the weight loss plateaus. The question is, what is the patients set-point so to speak? I have seen patients lose 40-50 pounds who were very heavy and who had developed a long time pattern of comfort-food eating. One girl went for a large wallflower to the Belle of the Ball. She eneded up with 3-5 boyfriends competing over her, calling the office all the time, bringing her dinner, bringing her pillows if her back was sore from sitting and typing, one guy gave her a Lexus SC 400 to drive last time I saw her. ___________________________________________carob must be related somehow to one of my reactive foods _________________________________________Sadly, carob is also a laxative, and people prone to "d" are going to not tolerate carob as well. Its weird too as there is a decotion of carob which is used for the opposite effect (antidiarhheal) but different parts of the thing have different properties. If I get a chance later I will find and post a url for carob info. So it was probably just that...or something elses in the mix to which you were senstivie or both together. OR it could be an actual allergy, too. In any event this is the pur[pose of phased introduction...find things easily by oral challenge. _________________________________This week I am supposed to add American Cheese back to my diet. I know from the past that Kraft Singles tear me up. Does the Kraft product have stuff in it that maybe a deli brand does not have? __________________________________Boy oh boy I hate dairy products....so do immunologists due to the extreme difficulty in assaying tolerance, even in the base susbtance of milk...a widely variable immunologic effluviant of cloven hooved beasts.The thing with the American Cheese, if you used to get a rapid reaction after ingestion, suggests that you may suffer an actaul IgE allergy to one of the milk fractions or additives in the goop, or a combination of the ingredients...and they can all (fractions) be in AMCHEE as how it is made is not the way real cheese is made ("cheddah")...Plus, when the extracts used to create dilute antigens for testing are purchased from FDA approved manufacturers of purified extracts and you never know where he got the AMCHEE extract...hey is it Borden is it Kraft is it Piggly Wiggly, is it the rubbery yellow thing in the single-wrap slices or the gooey yellow thing in a big block sliced by machine which then falls apart when you try to get you just one slice ...???







BUT so many people eat this concoction that it is tested, as the laws of probability are in the favor of the result probably being useful more often than not, since the one thing they have in common is the coloring and the processing and the fraction combinations.And allergy (IgE) is easily spotted with someone who reacts like you suggest..fast and hard after ingestion. So if this is the case the dietician needs to know that you have possible symptoms from AMCHEE and if it is to be reintroduced, either do it very gingerly, small dose, or hold it out until the end and reintroduce something else next. If you are doing good don't screw it up knowingly with a possible known allergen (which has tested no reactive for non-allergic sensitivity). I mean how bad can we need that goop? HINT: I go without it too as I guarantee you I wuill feel the rumbling grumbling gassy passy within 12 hours of eating it...Stay with it...ya'll are "looking Good" and as Armando says, "..it is better to look good than to feel good..." but here you are doing both. Excellent.







Eat well Think well Be wellMNL


----------



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

MikeWhat a good idea to have Ethan and Jan to be here...Because you know we will need them for cuff *** link Jan,Hope you dont mind that I posted some information on the board about you Jan Patenaude is Registered Dietitian, Consultant and Freelance Writer Has been practicing the art and science of Nutrition since 1977. Working as a consultant since 1986, she has worked in an extensive variety of settings, from private counseling and weight control, to clinical administration in hospitals, nursing homes, home health care, physical rehabilitation, food manufacturers and human nutrition research.Currently a nutrition writer, with recent articles published in the magazine, Sully's Living Without, a Lifestyle guide for people with Food and Chemical Sensitivities. Jan Patenaude, Registered Dietitian Hostess of online Nutrition Message Board at www.AmericasDoctors.com Many television and radio programs appearances. Past recipient of the American Heart Association of Colorado Torch of Hope Award for outstanding service to the AHA.[ 05-20-2002, 12:06 PM: Message edited by: ohnometo ]--------------------Donna People may doubt what I say, but they always believe what I do.*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~**~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~**~*What worked wonder's for me improving my IBS-D & CVS wasWWW.NOWLEAP.COM


----------



## WD40 (Jun 7, 1999)

Ugh, I ate way too much fiber over two days. Jan, expect my email......







Bob, glad to hear everything's going okay. I've not had any weight loss but then I haven't had to stop cane sugar, either. I am hoping after the first month I will be able to get into my work out routine (from 5 years ago!) and get back down to the svelt goddess that G fell madly in love with.


----------



## bobby5832708 (May 30, 2000)

One of the foods I just added back in to the phase 5 part of my diet is oatmeal. Now I know what a major contribution to the excessive stomach acid was. This morning I made a bowlful of Quaker Oats, the plain stuff that you get in the big cardboard can. I only added honey, the same honey that I've been using for weeks on my 'Cream of Spelt' cereal in the morning. About an hour after eating the oatmeal I got a bad case of acid indigestion just like I used to get every day before starting the program and I had to take a couple of Rolaids to relieve the symptoms. By mid-afternoon, and several stops at a 'resting place', I was fine again. What I experienced this morning was exactly the same feeling that I had almost every morning for the past god-knows-how-many years --- I ate instant oatmeal for breakfast almost every morning before beginning the program. Oatmeal shows up on my reactivity test as in the green, but just barely (almost into the yellow). I think I may stay away from oatmeal for a few days and then try it again to see what happens. This might just be another food that I cannot eat. That's OK, there are plenty of other foods I can eat! Actually, with the plain oatmeal, I don't know which tastes better -- the oats or the container it comes in. I added just enough honey to make it edible, but still, bleh, it tastes like cardboard. The instant oatmeal I used to eat has enough sugar and other flavorings to cover up the oats taste but since I can't have cane sugar I don't even try to eat that stuff anymore. For snacking I found some soy products from the company Dr Soy at my local health food store. They make plain and flavored products based on dry-roasted soybeans. They're really pretty good and not real dry like other brands of soy nut products I've tried. They also have a web site www.drsoy.com and it looks like they have many other products in addition to the soy nut products I've tried. Mike, your info on carob is very interesting. About 25 years ago I was going to a doctor (one of many at the time) and he was all into health foods and getting away from normal, grocery-store foods. One of the things he had me eating was carob bars. Naturally, I had D-attacks almost constantly while under his 'care'. I went to that doctor for about 6 months and then found another doctor. I guess he had good intentions, but why on earth would you give a person with D-problems a laxative? I had no idea at the time that carob was a laxative, only that it was much more 'healthy' than a normal chocolate bar. This was also the same doctor who sent me to a shrink because my 'problems' were 'all in my head' (how many times have we heard that one?). The shrink then said that the problems were physical, there was nothing wrong with my head. I then asked "So how come I still feel crappy?" and got no response. That's when I found another doctor. Damn New Jersey doctors!! I don't want to get into a North vs South debate here, but the best doctors I've ever been to are in the Orlando metro area. This is just my opinion and my experience, YMMV (your mileage may vary).Bob


----------



## bobby5832708 (May 30, 2000)

WD40,I can relate to what happens early on in the program when you consume too much fiber. I did that in the first week and I don't think I ever pooped so much! I can now tolerate more high-fiber foods than I could a few weeks ago but there still is a limit that I have to observe because if I don't..... well, you know! Just eat smaller portions of the high-fiber foods and slowly increase the amount over the next few weeks and you should be fine. Bob


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Has anyone heard from Elise?


----------



## bobby5832708 (May 30, 2000)

Mike,On the Kraft Singles I believe it says that it is 'pasteurized process cheese food' and not 'cheese'. I don't have a package here in the house to check this out. I also think Cheez Whiz and Velveeta are the same 'cheese food' goo. I've noticed in the past that I can eat real cheese in reasonable quantities and have no problems with it. American 'cheese food' has always caused bloating and gas at the very least and usually causes a D-attack about 80% of the time. I may not even try it -- why eat something that I already know is not going to agree with me. I used to eat a grilled cheese sandwich about once every other month and I loved the taste of it, but usually paid the price within a couple of hours. Bob


----------



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

I havent heard from her and was wondering about her the other day ?







Hopefully is she is better she will let us know







Bob I have been thinking about you too ? Glad you are getting better and I am so glad you give LEAP a try...I told ya it would work


----------



## bustaphur (May 24, 2001)

Hi All!I was actually talking to Jan about my results last night. Since I'm going to be at a conference in a couple of weeks, we decided that I won't "officially" go on the elimination diet until June 9, but that in the meantime, I can start avoiding the big red flags and some of the yellow flags. I'm also going to start weaning myself off Coke (I live in Atlanta, this isn't easy here) and Chocolate







. I'm going to use this time to figure out how to cook spelt, quinoa and wheat, so if any of you have suggestions for me, bring them on!She's already told me that I'm going to be in for a challenge because I'm a walking allergy according to my skin tests. I'll have to pay attention to cross reactions, but I can do this.


----------



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

HiI wondered where you have been ...It wont be easy in the begining but when you start to see the difference and feel better that just gives you thestrength to move forward...I will be in Atlanta the week of July 4th ...I have never been there so I am sure I will get lost..Please keep us posted on how you are doing


----------



## Melissa V (Feb 7, 2001)

Do any of you have any breadmachine recipes using other flours?? the only ones i have found are using white flour and i want to start varying the grains..and i am a carb addict so bread is a big deal for me..i just don't have the time to make it from scratch..another thing..anyone have any recipes for mexican food (tacos, burriotos) that does not use the little packets of chemicals? And Fish....what do you do to it? I love it in restaurants but I have no idea what to do with it and my husband HATES seafood/fishThx for any help...Melissa


----------



## echris (Jul 19, 2000)

Melissa:You might want to try the Celiac support group at: http://forums.delphiforums.com/celiac/start They have tons of info on wheat free (actually gluten free) food preparation. And, unlike people with IBS, people with Celiac can get very ill from eating the wrong foods.Althought the celiac bb is not as easy to navigate as this one (IBS), it is a very nice group of people who provide a lot of information. I've seen numerous messages that mention bread machines so I'm confident that you'll find someone there. Delphi has three classes of membership. The basic one (the one that I have) is free.echris


----------



## WashoeLisa (Sep 12, 2000)

Hi Bustaphur,Hang in there- I know you can do this too!!







Hi Melissa,There are a few good cookbooks using the bread machine, using alternative flours. Do a search at amazon.com. I can't have wheat either- so this was a help to me as well. There are also health food stores that carry the pre-made loafs of non-wheat bread that are pretty good. One very good source for the alternative flours is www.bobsredmill.com I love that site!For Mexican, just buy the regular spices and use those instead of the packets- garlic, onion, cilantro, red pepper, cayenne and so on.FOr fish, my hubby uses alot of lime or lemon juince and a bit of salt and pepper and it tastes great! Echris had a terrific idea to try the celiac group, as well.Lisa from Nevada


----------



## ElisehasIBS (Feb 3, 2002)

Hi Eric and everyone else,Thanks for asking about me. I started this topic and have not participated for a while. I have been reading all the posts. What is going on with me?? I don't really know. I don't feel I am doing the program as well as I should be. I try to avoid my reactive foods but have kinda lost my interest







. I get like that. It is very hard to work with my dietitian we speak when I am at work and I can't really pay 100% attention to her I wish I could e-mail her but she says she does not go on her computer. Anyway, alot of foods that are okay for me make me feel awful. I guess I feel I have not given it my all so I should not judge the program. I do feel somewhat better but believe it is due to the fibre she started me on. I didn't write because I don't want to be a downer to anyone. I am so impressed with how dedicated everyone is----except me. Keep up the good work.


----------



## bobby5832708 (May 30, 2000)

Melissa,Can't help with the bread recipes as I haven't used my bread machine in years. Maybe one of these days I will dust it off and try making some bread from different grains.I had fish (Steelhead Trout) for dinner tonight and this is how I cooked it. I buy the fish with the skin still on. Put the fish on a piece of foil skin side down and place it on the gas grill at low setting with the lid closed for about 15 minutes. When done, the fish peels right off the skin. Scrape off any excess fat, the dark stuff from between the fish meat and the skin, and season with salt and maybe a little soy sauce. I've also cooked Salmon this way. I don't cook fish indoors because the house smells terrible if I do -- I always use the grill outside. Bob


----------



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

Hi ElsiaI am sorry that you didnt feel that you are not ready to give up the items that should up on your test...But I am glad that you are ok...Pain was a great motivator for me to change my lifestyle..My options was running out..You have all your information there now so maybe in the future you will decided to do it..It wasnt to hard for me to stay away from the foods..but I am sure as time goes on and I feel better I will think will maybe just a few bites of this wont hurt me and it probably wont...so the next day maybe just a few more...and on and on and then I would wonder what in the world happened to me why am I so sick againI know one day I will proabably be tempted to eat something on my list...







But one thing I am sure of it wont be apple....Good Luck to you and hope things work out whatever way you choose to go...but remember we are here for you if you decide to start the program


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

Hi Elise.Disease Managment is a process, and there are several elements in that process which must work together properly for the patient to be successful.Let me address couple so you can see what I mean, and how this can be corrected. I am on the road so you may have to be a little proactive for me as I will tell you, as I am not so easily able to to do things...like get your file for one. ____________________________________"I try to avoid my reactive foods but have kinda lost my interest . " ____________________________________yeah, if this is the case then you are not on the program at all and will experience little if any benefit. The protocol is the way it is for many reasons, developed over a 5 year period on over 1,200 trial patients.LOL you are now a statistic: recidivised...so we will have to change that back to "patient". __________________________________"It is very hard to work with my dietitian we speak when I am at work and I can't really pay 100% attention to her I wish I could e-mail her but she says she does not go on her computer." ____________________________________Bang. What is the most common cause of recidivism? The relationship between the therapist (doctor, dietician whatever) and patient is not conducive to the meeting the patients needs.I do not know which dietician you have. But this will not work as if the only time you can communicate is while you are at work is simply setting you up for failure.Please call Ethan Demitchell today at 1-888-NOW LEAP, tell him to go to this thread and read what I wrote and you wrote, and that MNL said for you to do that (he is the coordinator of the HC program and physician liaison). Then tell him I would loike him to look into switching you to another dietician whom you can work with better and which will fit these needs....home communication and email must be fully open to you. ___________________________________ "Anyway, alot of foods that are okay for me make me feel awful." ____________________________________When someone is not following the protocols this can appear to be true...it is complicated why this appears to be true but Ethan should have time to give you a simple explanation...it depends where you were and what you are doing and how you are doing it and your history and all manner of variables...but if you are on the protocol this is not the end result.Call Ethan please....







1-888-NOW LEAPIn fact I am calling him now and telling him to switch dieticians when you call. I would like Jan to see you (the Head Dietician). I think she will work with you as is required.Stand by....thats the deal with lifestyle change...sometimnes youy start and stop once or twice before the train finally gets out of the station.







MNL


----------



## Jan LEAP RD (May 19, 2002)

Donna wrote:Hostess of online Nutrition Message Board at www.AmericasDoctors.com Oops. . . actually I've been meaning to write Ethan about this. The boards at AmericasDoctor moved to www.ToYourDoorDirectory.com. I'm the "Eating for Optimal Health" community leader. Thanks for the plug anyway, Donna!







Bread Recipe:I agree with Lisa, www.Bobsredmill.com is a great site. They have a wonderful catalog, too. Just send them an email with your address and they will send one out.Here's a recipe from a gluten intolerant friend of mine. I have tasted (but never made)the bread, but she makes it in her bread maker and it really is good. (Depending on the weather, sometimes it comes out like a pound cake texture, other times it's like white fluffy bread.) The recipe comes from a package of Bob's Red Mill Potato Starch. However, I wouldn't recommend it until you've tried each individual ingredient for tolerance.Our Favorite White BreadWet Ingredients:3 large Eggs1 tsp. Cider vinegar1/4 cup canola oil1 1/2 c. waterDry Ingredients:2 c. white rice flour1/2 c. bob's Potato Starch1/2 c. Tapioca Flour1/3 c. Cornstarch1 T. Xanthan Gum3 T. sugar1 1/2 t. salt1 Tbsp. Egg Replacer, optional2/3 c. Dry Milk2 1/4 tsp. Active Dry YeastDirections: Combine wet ingredients. Pour carefully into baking pan. Measure dry ingredients. Mix well to blend. Add to baking pan. Carefully seat pan in breadmaker.Select NORMAL/WHITE cycle; Start machine. After mixing action begins, help any unmixed ingredients into the cough with a rubber spatula, keeping the edges and top of batter to prevent interference with the paddle.Remove pan from the machine when bake cycle is complete. Invert pan and shake gently to remove bread. Cool upright on a rack before slicing.Wishing you well.Jan


----------



## Melissa V (Feb 7, 2001)

thx Jan for the recipe..unfortuneately the cider vinegar is a no....brewers yeast is another of my items I came back positive for







and it is in vinegar..actually any of the condiments. I will look up the books on Amazon...didn't even think about trying there..it is this brain fog that is the most frustrating to me..grrrr.Mike ...Just to let you know..next stop is the allergist; earliest they could get me in is July 5th..I know nothing about this Doc and will be goin in cold turkey and have tolay out the whole story yet again..thanks for all your helpMelissa


----------



## ElisehasIBS (Feb 3, 2002)

Mike.....thank you. Jan called me tonight and we spoke for over an hour. I understand her much better then the other dietitian. She made alot of good points, was easy to talk to and can talk to me when I am not at work. I really feel much better with her. I am starting over again with a much better understanding. Will have to go shopping and then get re-started on the weekend. Thanks to you and everyone for their concern.


----------



## WashoeLisa (Sep 12, 2000)

Hi Melissa,The brain fog can take a bit of time to go away... And since I have FM that flares occasionally, I get that as a first symptom. Its the one that drives me the most crazy- I mean, I can deal with pain and D and feeling horrid, but just leave me my BRAIN!Hi Elise,OK- now you are getting somewhere! I am so excited that you are going to start the program for real now. Don't look back, just consider this a completely fresh start.((((Elise))))Hi Jan,Welcome to the boards here!Lisa from Nevada


----------



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

Good for you Elsia..Mike you just have a charm about you getting things done







Welcome Jan to the Board...We really need you here







Lisa, Didnt want to leave you out







I have a 4 day weekend and I cant wait


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

From the Penthouse of the Comfort Suites Hotel, Lafayette, Lousianna-Thoughts from The Road:1. In Alabama be wary of the possibility that at any time on I-10 a kid on an ATV might shoot out of the woods off to your right in a cloud of dust, drive straight across the lanes directly in front of you, careen wildly across the median, stand-up and fire across the opposing lanes and then straight off up a wooded hill on the opposite side of the road&#8230;so fast that you barely have time to test the antilock brakes!2. When you take the skin off the Bojangles Chicken, the reddish cayenne color, and heat, has permeated the flesh of the hapless bird as well&#8230;there is no escape.3. Hardees mashed potatoes are better than KFC, Bud's, Bojangles, Popeyes, anyones'!My next book: "RATING THE REST AREA TOILETS OF THE U.S. INTERSTATE HIGHWAY SYSTEM". ______________________________Comments:Melissa, good luck and be sure to let us (esp. Jan) know what tests if any are done to ascertain or rule out allergy. Hope you got a good one (allerGIST, not allerGY.







Elise, I am glad to hear that you and Jan are going to get dialed in. She is very capable&#8230;[of what we are not sure, but we think "capital crimes" has been ruled out].WashedoutLisa: I had another brain fog experience yesterday. As I finally crossed the border from the FLA Panhandle into Alabammie, the reason became clear: I looked at the odometer and realized "Damn! Florida is over 750 MILES LONG when you go south from Miami to north, near Georgia, but then turn west out I-10 and drive the whole thing!"&#8230;no wonder I felt like I had been in a freakin' time warp! I'll never complain about driving Texas again.Birthday on the road today...where shall I celebrate? Shreveport? Tyler, Tx? no...DALL-A**!!!Yeehaw...







MNL


----------



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

To you







To you







Mike







TO YOU


----------



## WashoeLisa (Sep 12, 2000)

HI Donna,THANKS for not leaving me out!







Been feeling left out alot lately (what can I say? My family of origin is not always the most sensitive...)- so its nice to be included here!







MikeNL,HAPPY BIRTHDAY to one of my very favorite people!!! Imagine us there, celebrating with you, my kids singing off key with Stephanie, Justin and John, Todd snapping photos of you blowing out the candles, me helping Mrs. NL make that nice non-allergenic cake, and EVERYONE'S invited!!














Should we wear silly hats too? YES, I think so!







Hope you have a great day- if only in our imagination!Hugs,Lisa from NevadaP.S. What's wrong with ME? I didn't ask you what you wanted for your birthday!! So, what do you want?


----------



## Jan LEAP RD (May 19, 2002)

> quote:


I 'think' I've got this right. . . Here's some fish ideas I shared recently. The original recipe was rated 5 star on www.allrecipes.com. I've made it various ways, and it's always great.As long as you have found that all the following foods have been added individually without symptoms, you can try the following recipes to help you enjoy your fish more. When prepping fish, never eat the skin, as it's so fishy tasting.Fish ideas: Take fish fillet. Place on lightly oiled tin foil. Top with finely minced sweet (vidalia, walla walla), garlic, parsley, paprika, salt and pepper. Sprinkle finely grated goat cheese (check label), cottage cheese or swiss cheese on. Top with finely minced spinach and tomato slices. Wrap loosely in foil. Bake 350 degrees about 25 minutes. (It should flake easily, if not. . bake a bit longer.)Serve and enjoy. For variation: Top with finely minced onion, garlic, celery, pineapple, papaya, ginger and a bit of sugar, salt and pepper. Serve over steamed rice, quinoa or wheat.Variation 2: Fish fillet. Stir together dry mustard, pineapple juice, minced onion and/or garlic, parsley and pepper. Spread sunflower oil over fillet. Spread mixture on top. Top this with finely ground pecans. Bake, uncovered until crispy and flaky, about 20-30 minutes, depending on size of fillet.And,





















Mike!


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

Lisa!I wish that was how it was....but here I am in Dallas and there they are 1,400 miles away.Press release on my birthday, issued this morning, from The Enquirer, found here: http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...t=015523#000007 They did, though, all sing "Compleanos Feliz" into the cell phone!MNL


----------



## WashoeLisa (Sep 12, 2000)

Hi Mike,LOVED the press release!!














Are you back home yet for a belated celebration?Hugs,Lisa from NevadaP.S. $500 for a massage? WOW!


----------



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

LOL







Only Mike could come up with that press release...Too Cool







Hope everyone is doing good over the Holiday week..I know I am enjoying my time off


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

LISETTE: ________________________________________"Are you back home yet for a belated celebration?" ________________________________________Nope. Ended up in Oklahoma City for business meetings all weekend...now its Memorial Day and I was supposed to leave here and head east on I-40 yesterday morning BUT I decided to stay and take day off. Good move. I don't know how much press coverage this accident is getting elsewhere but being her in OKC it is of course the front page story on air and print.So so so sad, so horrible...especially those children...I just had to turn it off when I saw the car seats and diapers washed up the river.Anyway, can't go that way to get to Georgia (have meetings over there in 2 days) so time to go back south towards Dallas and head east from there.Throw a "burger on the barbie" for me...anyway there should be plenty of SONICs in O.K. where I can have a car hop bring me one at least







Damn battery fell off my cell phone somewhere too...cannot find it anywhere...what the heck is open on Memorial Day to get cell phone pieces parts? Damn Nokia phone.Eat well Be well. Stay safe.MNL


----------



## WashoeLisa (Sep 12, 2000)

Hi Mike,Yes, that accident in OK is all over the news here too. What a horrific tragedy...







Did you find your cell battery? I have a special cover on the back of mine, so it won't fall off. But somehow, I don't think that would work for you- 'cause my cover is a Pooh Bear







!Hey- we even have SONIC here in Carson City! Guess they really have hit the big time!Drive safely and all the best for your meetings in Georgia!Donna,Yep- loving my day off!







Hugs,Lisa from Nevada


----------



## Pat.. (May 27, 1999)

Hello... going back to original subject (at work so cant read through all posts !!!) Is the LEAP blood test available in UK ??BTW happy birthday mike, I hit 40 on the 26th


----------



## WashoeLisa (Sep 12, 2000)

Hi UKPat,I'll step in for Mike while he is zooming across the Southern States!







The LEAP test is not yet available in the UK. The closest lab to you is in Warsaw. You can take the ALCAT which is the earlier version of the MRT (LEAP test). Its not as sensitive, but it is a place to start.I'm not sure when Mike has plans to bring it to the UK, but I know its on the plate, so to speak. Dr. Brostoff, the expert on this stuff, and the consulting doc for LEAP lives in the UK, so it just makes sense to get a lab there soon.(Hope I did OK, Mike!)AND----







UKPat!!!Lisa from Nevada


----------



## Pat.. (May 27, 1999)

Thanks Lisa for your information and best wishes.I will mail Mike to ask him to keep me updated as I do not always have an opportunity to get on the board.Thanks again


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

...after a lengthy disappearence after leaving Oklahoma City I have resurfaced in Perry, Georgia. LONG trip this time...2,800 mi so far...and them backroads in Missisippi, Alabama and Georgia were a treat...cannot come ot to play...gotta work...167 emails in!!! Yikes never skip a day! see u soonMNL


----------



## Audrey Fussell (May 22, 2002)

I am new to the bb and have found so much wonderful information. I called LEAP and they will call me tonight about doctors in Houston. I am excited about giving it a try. Nothing like getting a "normal" life back to be a motivator. It has been a real eye opener finding this bb. Thanks so much.


----------



## WashoeLisa (Sep 12, 2000)

UKPat,Glad I could help!







ALF,Keep us posted on your progress with LEAP, OK?Its been the most amazing thing to me to get my life back from IBS!Lisa from Nevada


----------



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

WD40 & Bob....How are you doing







I haven't seen you around here for awhile...I hope you are doing good and sticking with the plan..


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

SPRAY went here http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...ic;f=1;t=027775 and I am still on the road, last leg today, so have nor been able to keep up with the various Homecare patients with the RD's like usual so do not know where Jan and Bob are in the process. On the road again....FLA here I come! Mamacita keep the light on







MNL


----------



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

I've decided discussion about LEAP is better suited for another forum.This thread has been moved to the *Nutrition / Diet / Recipes* forum.Use the *Hop to* below to jump there.


----------



## WashoeLisa (Sep 12, 2000)

Stay Safe, Mike!If you want land, just drive through Eastern Nevada! About 90% of NV is owned by the Feds, so its all wide open desert/mountains!Lisa from Nevada


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

Made it in 1 piece. ThanksMNL


----------



## bobby5832708 (May 30, 2000)

Everyone,Sorry for not posting the last few days. It's been a busy week and, believe it or not, my guts have been doing really good. I'm on the phase 6 rotation diet and am trying to eat only what is listed, although I've gotten a bit adventurous the last few days. I ate my first restaurant meal on Wednesday at a local Greek place. I had a Gyro with no onion and some potato salad. I had only a very slight reaction to this meal, this was nothing compared to what used to happen. Last night I really pushed it and had 3 slices of Domino's Cheese Pizza and here I am 24 hours later having had absolutely no negative reaction. In the past god-knows-how-many years I have never gone without a D-attack if I ate pizza. This is the first time I can remember eating pizza and not spending an afternoon on the toilet. I have not had to take any antacids this past week and my drug intake for the week was 1 Bentyl on a particularly stressful day and a total of 1 Imodium pill taken in 2 doses several days apart to slow things down a bit. That's it for the entire week! With the drastic reduction in the number of pills I now take this LEAP program will probably pay for itself in a couple of years. I'm not buying Imodium or Rolaids in mass quantities and the amount of toilet paper I DON'T need to use anymore probably saves a few trees every year







! Hey, I'm doing my part to conserve our natural resources. Just think of all the water I am saving by not flushing so much!My weight has stabilized to a loss of 15 pounds since I started on the program. I still think that's really neat -- eat all I want and get pretty close to my 'ideal' weight. While several of my co-workers are starving themselves just to lose 6 or 8 pounds I am never going hungry and have lost 15 pounds just by eating the proper foods. I've also gone from a 36 to a 34 waist size so I have to do some clothes shopping this week. I have to 'work on my brain' a bit as I still want to pull over at all my old 'resting places' even though I really don't have to 'go' most of the time. I still plan my trips around 'stopping places' and I suspect it will take quite a while to break that habit. It takes time to break a 30 year old habit! I'm so happy with the progress I've made so far. I never would've thought it was possible to dramatically reduce my IBS-D symptoms just by changing my diet. Thanks Lisa, Donna, and Mike for convincing me to try the LEAP program. Mike, add me to the list of extremely satisfied customers!Bob


----------



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

I just knew that you would feel good...and I am so happy for you..Please keep up the good work and share with others what has helped you..It is really amazing of how things can work out for the best expecially coming from a world of anxiety and sickness due to IBS


----------



## WashoeLisa (Sep 12, 2000)

Hi Bob,That is AWESOME!!





















These are the types of results that most people get!That's why it just makes me so frustrated when there are those who post cute little graphics, cry fraud, tell you its only placebo that you are feeling better and then negate your own personal experience by asking "how do you KNOW you are better?".Now you are "one of us"- kinda scary, huh?







Really, Bob- I am so thrilled for you and honored to have been able to play a small part in supporting you in this. YOU did all the work- we just held your hand to show you we did and and you could too.Big hugs,Lisa from Nevada


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

Bob,It's for people like you and the others here that I do what I do. Seeing and hearing these kinds of results every day just reinforces my committment to it, and the fact that we are doing a "good thing" and providing a service which can help people get control over their symptoms.Thanks for sharing this with me and the others. Stick with it and there is no reason to expect it to change.Eat well. Think well. Be well.MikeNL


----------



## WD40 (Jun 7, 1999)

Hi Bob! I feel like we're co-LEAPers in a sense, although you are slightly ahead of me. I'm still on phase 3 (taking it slow). I know what you mean about still planning trips around where I know the good bathrooms are. I either need them as singles or so big no one cares who else is in there. I haven't had to rush home for an "oh no here comes a whopper of a bout!" in a long time, and not once since starting with LEAP. My cravings are finally gone, except that this weekend I felt quite stressed and found myself wanting comfort foods. I never, ever thought I was an emotional eater, but I am starting to think maybe I was, and THAT is why I'm slightly overweight. I'm feeling so good that I think next weekend I will attempt some rudimentary exercises. Can't wait!Keep up the good bowels, Bob, we're all routin' for ya!


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

Luber....Your experience this weekend all the way into phase 3 makes me wonder, are you also using the Stresss Managment CD's we have available as part of the protocol as well, or not (Dr. Weinstocks & Lipsitz CD's). If not, it may be a god idea to add that to your daily routine as it can enhance the outcomes. This is why we offer it, for those who have suffred obvious consewuences from the psychosial issues of dealing with these d problems. if you have them but don't use them, I recommend beginning. If you do not, but wangt to, let your RD know so we can get one to you. if you are in Homecare there is no added cost for the Stress Reduction CD's.MNL


----------



## HereIam (Mar 1, 2001)

Everyone's talking about LEAP and how marvelous it is and I would have loved to try it. However, I've filled out the form at their website 3 times over the past few months and have never heard a word back. Doesn't give me a good feeling about the process. Anyone have this happen to them?


----------



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

WD40 I used the cd for stress management for awhile and I think it really help me to get over my fears...Also as my symptoms got better my anxiety got less and less..As far as the question about leap not getting back with you I have never heard anyone say that...Why don't you call their toll free number..I know in the past their servers have acted up..Mike will be here to tell you what is going on.....I would call and ask for Ethan and ask if they have received it ....


----------



## WashoeLisa (Sep 12, 2000)

Hi HereIam,They did have a problem with the server at that time. My dad was trying to submit his form and it kept dumping it.By the way, its not LEAP's fault. There server changed things in such a way to make the form submission incompatable with its new format and didn't bother to tell LEAP.Call them at 1-888-NOWLEAP and they can send you the form or WATCH actively for it to come through this time.They are very responsive to every patient I have ever known and often call just to check in and see how you are - so this is not "them". Try it again and let us know if you got through.Lisa from Nevada


----------



## WD40 (Jun 7, 1999)

Herelam, I got a call from Jan at LEAP literally the next day. She's been wonderful. It's the local people that were a little screwy on my end (the lab seemed to have an obsession with a urine sample I didn't need to give, but that's a long story!







).Mike and Donna, I have been using the relaxation techniques my hypnotherapist taught me, but to be honest I keep forgetting I have the new CD! Doh! You know out of all the stress of the weekend, the worst came about 3 minutes into the Kings/Lakers OT thriller when I knew the Kings choked and blew their chance. Talk about heartbroken!







Anyway, I have put the CD, the player, and the headphones on my nightstand so tonight I won't forget it's there. (unless, of course, I fall asleep on the sofa like I did last night







- new furniture is just tooooo comfy!)


----------



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

I remember that like it was yesterday







That was really funny...(the lab seemed to have an obsession with a urine sample I didn't need to give, but that's a long story! ).


----------



## bobby5832708 (May 30, 2000)

Everyone,I did the 'ultimate gut test' again on Tuesday night. I ate 3 pieces of Papa Johns Cheese Pizza! I really love pizza but it ALWAYS tears me up really bad (has for years but I eat it anyway). I told my kids years ago that the reason it's called 'Papa Johns' is because it sends your Papa to the John every time. Well, I had some discomfort over the next few hours sort of like gas pains and they continued into the next day and I had to use the toilet several more times the next morning than I normally would but there was no D-attack like I usually would have. The discomfort I suffered was nothing compared to the gut-wrenching pain I regularly endured before. About 20 hours after eating the pizza the pains were gone and life was back to normal. The amazing part of the experiment was that I didn't have anything close to a D-attack and was able to live a fairly normal life the next day. I am not planning to make pizza a regular food in my diet but it's nice to know that I can eat a slice or two on occasion and not become incapacitated for many hours. I added beef back into my diet by eating a small amount of Boars Head Roast Beef that I got at the deli. I put it on pita bread and use salt as the seasoning and everything went fine. Several weeks ago I tried some well-cooked ground beef and it didn't sit very well at all. I think the roast beef in smaller quantities is how I will eat beef from now on.I've still got to have my hot cereal for breakfast. I make Cream of Wheat one day and grind up some Spelt grains in the blender and make 'Cream of Spelt' the next day. I have to be careful with the Spelt as it seems to have more fiber than the Wheat and we all know what happens if you get too much fiber. If I eat a relatively large portion of 'Cream of Spelt' I use the toilet about 4 to 6 times that morning -- it really cleans me out. I can tolerate much more fiber now than I could at the beginning of the program. I also can eat lots of fruit now whereas at the beginning of the program the fruit 'loosened me up' too much. I tend to eat peaches, nectarines, apples, bananas, and cantaloupes as my snack foods since they are sweet and cane sugar is on my list of bad foods. Today I had to put lunch off until about 3:30 this afternoon. I noticed that I didn't go into 'starvation mode' and start shaking and feeling sick like I used to. I was hungry but not excessively so. When I finally ate my chicken strips the hunger gradually went away and I felt fine. My system seems more 'stable' than before, I think this is because I don't put cane sugar into my body anymore.Lisa, I'm glad to be 'one of us' now! I wish I could have 'joined the club' a long time ago but I am really glad to be here now. WD40, Isn't this great? Just by eating the proper foods for our bodies we can actually feel much better than we have in years! That's all for tonight. I need some sleep!Bob


----------



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

Bob no more pizza







but glad you feel better...the effort we put in will change how we feel...I cant say anything about following strick rules...because I had a ginger ale and it is on my list as a no no but it was mixed with punch...and was alittle cup...Now just because I am fine today dont mean that i can do it all the time...for me slipping back in old ways is very familiar...but I dont want to be on the toilet.. or floor, or hospital bed, ect....


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

DONNA!!! You will love this....you now have MORE company!This just arrived in mail today and do not know if MD intended to allow use of his name or not. Pending release letter is set forth absent phsycian name: _____________________________________May 29, 2002To whom It May Concern,R.M. is a middle aged white female whom I have been seeing for approximately one year. She suffers from Cyclic Vomiting Syndrome, which is only recently recognized in adults and is known to be a migraine variant affecting the GI tract.It is a syndrome characterized by intermittent profuse vomiting , usually associated with severe pain. R.M. has had a particularly severe case and has been evaluated at multiple medical centers including university medical centers such as the Mayo Clinic.We conducted LEAP testing on the patient and after counseling and adherance to diet, she has set a new record by going as long as 7 weeks and counting without narcotic injection for pain and symptom control. She and I have both been very impressed with the success, not only of this patient but others, and she is, for obvious reasons, highly motivated to remain compliant.Sincerely,Dr. XXXX XXXX, M.D. (Texas)(letter on file)Where is that CVS community???







Time to pay a visit methinks.MNL


----------



## WashoeLisa (Sep 12, 2000)

Bob,Way to go! And I am glad you are "one of us" here on "the dark side" as some of the other members seem to think we are!







Donna,See there you go- blazing the trails in the CVS community!!







Thanks for posting that, Mike! That was great to read!Lisa from Nevada


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

""the dark side" LOLDarthMNL


----------



## WashoeLisa (Sep 12, 2000)

Yes, Darth Mike,Don't your remember how you brainwashed us into taking the LEAP? Like in your late night incantations with Julia?So now we are on "the dark side" with you---





















Luka Skywalker from NevadaP.S. I LOVE your hat to go with your evil look-







ROFLOL!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WD40 (Jun 7, 1999)

_Ahhhh_, so THAT's what it was - you all used the force on me! No *wonder* it took me 6 months to decide to give it a go!Use the force, Luka, use the force!


----------



## WashoeLisa (Sep 12, 2000)

ROFLOL WD40!!!!!





















I guess the force was kinda slow with you, huh?Gotta get that fixed!







Luka Skywalker from Nevada


----------



## arrrgh (Jul 26, 2002)

Hello,New to the whole IBS thing, in fact don't have an official diagnosis yet, as I see the specialist Sept 9th and haven't had many tests yet, just a stool sample (only 1!) and 1 blood test for I don't know what... Anyway, I just filled out the LEAP form. I don't know yet if my insurance will cover it, which will be the key factor in me trying it. I live on a VERY tight budget of $14 spare dollars a week after bills and food, so I am keeping my fingers crossed they think it may help me, and my insurance will pay for it. Sara


----------



## WashoeLisa (Sep 12, 2000)

Keep us posted, Sara.This may be the thing to keep you out of the doctor's offices too and save you a bit more money.It did for me and several other LEAPers too.My Best,Lisa


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

SARA:I would not recommend you do anything until AFTER the GI doc has had a chance to do a complete differential diagnosis on you and rule out any specific organic or infectious basis he can find for your symptoms.Often, when the patient is worked up, you can find a causal basis for GI symptoms so sit tight and assume nothing until after. This must always come first, and if you talk to a dietician or doc that uses LEAP they will tell you the same thing: must rule out the "reversibel" causes first.So whatever tests the GI doc wants to do...play along as it is for your own best interest.And keep this on the back burner just in case they come up empty...Good luck!







MNL


----------



## Repcmm (Aug 4, 2002)

Hello all I signed up for LEAP and got my blood drawn and recieved my results last Friday. I was very suprised at my results stuff I eat everyday. Started to eliminate reactive foods Sunday. I am goin to talk to Jan Tuesday and start Phase 1. I am glad to see such a supportive group. I will keep in touch and ask question if needed. thanks


----------



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

What was your reactive foods ?


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

REPCMM....Yeah, what's the scoop? Inquiring minds want to know!!!







MNL


----------



## Repcmm (Aug 4, 2002)

Reactive foods - Red - celery,zucchini,caffeine,papaya,cumin,oregano, cheese,yogurt yellow- barley,wheat,yeast,garlic,sesame,vanilla,trout, and also FD&C Blue #1 which is inactive ingredient in medicine I take - can that hurt?I live on sandwiches so no wheat is goin to be hard. meats & poultry all greenI am goin to talk to Jan today will keep yall informed. thanks


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

REPon't worry Jan can give you some other grains to work with so you don't need to swear off sandwiches totally!







MNL


----------



## poohrn (Sep 15, 2002)

Does anyone know why if your from New York that you cannot do the prescreening?


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

yes. the State of New Yoork in its infinite wisdom does not allow out of state labs to do testing of patients in NEw York without getting a seprate New York license, even when the lab (like ours) is fully approved and licensed by the United States Government regulatory bodies for laboratories. And they have made the procedures so onerous that we have deferred committing to the severly tortuous procedure that one must follow if you do specialty testing out of state to get it OK'ed in New York until we are larger and can set aside the money and manpower resources to jump through the hoops. Right now, since there are all the other states to work with, well, it does not make any sense to focus all our attention on NY at the expense of the rest of the country which does recognize the fed licensing and approvals.MNL


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

Comment:Alot of IBS patients say this when they get their results: ____________________________________"I was very suprised at my results stuff I eat everyday. " ____________________________________...in fact a profesional friend of mine who was just put on the program and reacted as if he was shocked. My response to him seemd to be self evident:If it WASN'T stuff you are eating regularly then you would NOT HAVE SYMPTOMS.







Surprising how many people then say " never thought of it like that"...everybody hopes it is broccoli or yellow squash...something they won't have to care about giving up...but then you would not be eating it anyway and thus not be sick.Sort of like the emphysema patient "I'll do anything, doc, just don't make me quit smoking."







Yep, when I was a respiratory therapist I did used to have patients say that..."Well I 'll cut down to [insert fewer packs per day committment here]. That'll do it eh?"







MNL


----------



## mrysgrl (May 9, 2002)

Elise, how are you? You haven't posted on your thread for awhile.


----------



## Jan LEAP RD (May 19, 2002)

> quote: Surprising how many people then say " never thought of it like that"...everybody hopes it is broccoli or yellow squash...something they won't have to care about giving up...


HAHAHA I'd be REALLY sad if I had to give up broccoli. . .







And I even LIKE yellow squash!So, speak for yoursel!Now, I noticed we don't test for liver. . . THAT I've been happy to live without!!!







LOL(Okay, okay. . . I know liver is chicken, beef, etc. . .) just couldn't resist. . .


----------



## ElisehasIBS (Feb 3, 2002)

Thanks for asking about me mrysgrl. I do not come to the site as much as before but just thought i would read some of the posts. I do not follow the LEAP plan anymore so I did not want anyone to think I was negetive about the program and discourage anyone from doing it. I am sure it is wonderful for most people but not for me. I have been following Eating for IBS by Heather Van Vorous. It has been very good. I still have problems but not as frequent and they are mostly my fault. Something I should not of eaten.I hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

Glad you are doing well


----------



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

Bump !!!!


----------



## bobby5832708 (May 30, 2000)

Well, it's coming up on a year since I started the LEAP program and things are still going fine. This is absolutely the BEST thing I've done for my health and quality of life. To be honest, I have not followed the diet exactly. Sometimes I just can't resist and eat foods I really shouldn't and then I pay for it, but not nearly as bad as I used to 'pre-LEAP'. I know what I can and can't eat and, best of all, which 'offending' foods I can tolerate in small amounts. If I overdo it I suffer a bit for a day or so, but at least I can predict when and how severe the reaction will be. That's the beauty of the LEAP program -- with it I've been able to classify essentially everything I would eat into "yes", "no", or "just a little". My drug intake is almost nil. A box of Imodium lasts a year. I've had maybe 10 Rolaids tablets in the past year. This is significant because I used to buy these drugs at Costco in large quantities. Maybe that's why drug stocks are dropping this year, because I'm not buying pills in mass quantities anymore!Mike, my son Bobby is also doing fine. Sometimes he does the same stupid things I do and eats something he shouldn't and then he pays for it. Since being tested last year he has not had any vomiting attacks and only gets the squirts when he doesn't eat properly. He's 18 and on his own and is a taxpaying citizen. He couldn't have done it if he was still having his guts exploding at random. Thanks to LEAP he won't have to spend years going to doctors and taking all kinds of pills like I did. It's amazing what happens when you eat foods your body tolerates and eliminate those that it hates. I never would have been able to find all my reactive foods without the LEAP test (god knows I tried for many years). I hope all my fellow 'LEAPers' are doing as well as my son and I have.


----------



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

Bobby So glad that you are still doing so good







That is wonderful news . Just continue to do the best you can do...Are you still making the trip up I-95 ? I am going to Ocean City this weekend to go freeze my butt off...Please come back and keep us posted


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

Hi Bob!Sorry I missed your great update...been out in Dallas for some time training 25 or so new physician consultants for (5) more states.Since I do not fly these road trips are always TEDIOUS!!!I can add no more to what you say than...it makes my work worthwhile to see so many more people each day all over the USA experiencing what you do!Enjoy your freedom of choice!







MNL


----------



## bobby5832708 (May 30, 2000)

Hi Mike and Donna!Donna: Sounds like you're still doing fine. Me too! If you've followed my posts over the last year or so you know that I had my son tested last fall. He was starting to have symptoms similar to what you used to have -- the unexplained bouts of vomiting and D. After a trip to the doctor and to a GI doc who wanted to do all kinds of invasive tests (just like I had as a teenager) I decided to start him on the LEAP program. That did it!! All he had to do was to follow the program and his symptoms disappeared within a week. We're all proof that the program works! I haven't been to the DC area since last year. Our company has really strict travel restrictions in force right now so almost nobody is travelling. I'm hoping to get up there sometime this year and maybe won't be so overloaded with work that I can enjoy myself.For vacation this summer we are probably going to stay in Florida. This is our first summer as 'empty nesters' so it's just the two of us. It feels strange not having to get hotel rooms for the kids too. On second thought, if we stay in Central Florida the kids will want to join us at the beach for a couple of days so maybe it will be just like it always was.Mike: Keep spreading the word about the LEAP tests. I'm sure there are many people who would benefit greatly just like my son and I did. Doctors probably look at the program in two ways: 1. The patients symptoms will be greatly reduced and they will feel better and I will be the hero. That's good.2. Since the patient feels much better they don't need to see me nearly as often so I can't make the payments on the Porsche and the Mercedes and the Oceanfront house in Palm Beach. That's bad.I don't get to the board as often as I should because there really is nothing new to report. My guts don't explode at random anymore. My drug intake is still very low. A package of toilet paper lasts much longer than it used to. I don't stop at every rest area, Home Depot, Lowes, and (sometimes) McDonalds and Burger King I come to (to use their bathrooms, not to buy stuff). Life has become rather boring that way. I'm still not as good as a 'normal' person but I'm certainly nothing like I was 'Pre-LEAP'. I've tried to document my progress since starting the LEAP program on this board and all anyone has to do is search on my member number (3004) to get a feel of what I've gone through. Once again, many thanks to yourself, Donna, and Lisa for talking me into getting the test done. Bob


----------



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

BobThat is so good to hear...I am still doing really good...Since I am here at work alot more they are giving me alot more work to do..







I swear it is the wonder that I still have my job...I always missed so much time and lived in shame for always being sick...THANKS TO LEAP AND MIKE AND DR BROSTOFF AND EVERYONE WHO MAKES LIFE WORTH LIVING


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

BOB;LOL! ____________________________________"Since the patient feels much better they don't need to see me nearly as often so I can't make the payments on the Porsche and the Mercedes and the Oceanfront house in Palm Beach. That's bad." ____________________________________Actually it ends up that this is not a problem for any doctors who use LEAP. On the one hand, the capitated practice is more profitable when you get the person to reduce thtier visits...and make room for other new patients on the schedule.Secondly, some doctors who have physician office labs or who use purchased services use our lab as a reference lab and then bill the insurance carrier themselves. So they get the patients better faster plus they get to bill for the lab testing themselves. Shhh.....there seem to be over 300 inurance plans now who reimburse for testing. Some doctors are inthe process of putting ALL their diarrhea-type patients on the program and are getting a lot of happy people al around.Based on how things are going, it will be about 2 years and LEAP will be what we would call a "household word" in the USA, closely associated with IBS and migraine treatment.Thus so busy and no more time to come out to play!My best to you your son and hey, Hi Donna!







MNL


----------

